# Naruto Chapter 630 Discussion Thread



## sagroth (May 8, 2013)

Predict Away!



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...



I am interested in what showing all the bijuu and Rikudo inside Naruto means.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (May 8, 2013)

More Kakashi and Obito talk..

Juubi fires something to Naruto.. hmm, I wonder why Sakura is there? I mean I wonder who's gonna rescue them now, Sasuke's arrival?


----------



## Jad (May 8, 2013)

Time for some RISING stars to shine in this battle without Kyuubi Chakara! Whoop, I hope Kishi at least shows some interest in the Alliance vs the Juubi/Madara.


----------



## sagroth (May 8, 2013)

Not next chapter, but I'm pretty sure Naruto won't be able to go to bijuu mode again until he gets the other half of the Kyuubi chakra from Minato.

I predict the ninja alliance getting stomped by Juubi until the Edo Kages show up. Then a couple of chapters of them kicking ass before Minato gives the chakra to Naruto.


----------



## Trojan (May 8, 2013)

The Hokaes PLEASE! 
I have  waited for too long already!


----------



## Revolution (May 8, 2013)

More Kakashi and Obito



TorJaN said:


> The Hokaes PLEASE!
> I have  waited for too long already!



I'm with you.  Sad it was not the fake spoiler of Taka helping the Gokage.  

More often then not, fake spoilers are often better then the real thing.


----------



## RaptorRage (May 8, 2013)

This bit of a twist in the battle might actually show Hinata taking charge of a group for a change. Kishi suddenly developing leadership feats for her maybe?

I suspect the opening of the next chapter will focus on the Tin Man and Scarecrow though.


----------



## ch1p (May 8, 2013)

Kakashi VS Obito some more.


----------



## bearzerger (May 8, 2013)

Kakashi vs Obito plus the arrival of the Gokage.


----------



## Cjones (May 8, 2013)

Thought I was getting this, this chapter, but nope so:

Gokage/Hokage.


----------



## Gabe (May 8, 2013)

more kakashi and obito for a while i guess


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 8, 2013)

Fodder die!


----------



## Klue (May 8, 2013)

Rinnegan Naruto shall become a reality.


----------



## Deadway (May 8, 2013)

*Naruto Chapter 630 Prediction*
*The Mystery that is Obito*
_
Chapter starts with Obito's wound healing_
Kakashi: If you truly think this world is fake, then what do you call the world of infinite tsukyomi?
Obito: The real world of course, where everything that happens happens they way it should. Rin shouldn't have been killed, so I'm making that a reality.
Kakashi: Wake up! She knew the risk of being a shinobi, you and I as well. The real Rin no longer exists, nor do any passed away shinobi.
Obito: Wrong again Kakashi...anything can exist if enough time is put into it...
_Obito opens his mouth like Orochimaru_
Kakashi: !? what the hell
_A scroll comes out of Obito's mouth, he opens it up and smoke appears_
Obito: Over my years in discovering ways to obtain creationism, I stumbled upon only a few that would satisfy my need until the infinite tsukyomi took action.
Kakashi: !? That's..
_Obito's using a puppet of Rin like Sasori_
Obito: I'll make you look into her eyes as I cut you open with her blades.
Kakashi: Puppet mastery? When? How..
Obito: In this dimension, Kamui has no use other than to exit. You won't convert me to your side Kakashi, so what will you do? Can you defeat me without my Uchiha powers?
Kakashi: Only one way to find out I guess.
_Kakashi pulls out a scroll as well, it opens and out comes the blade of Zabuza._
Kakashi: *If I can block his sharingan and rinnegan, I'll eliminate any possible usage that puppet can do.
Kakashi: Ninja art: Hidden mist jutsu!
_Kakashi vanishes_
Obito: *I see..but I don't need to aim anyway..*
_Obito moves his hands around and Rin starts shooting needles everywhere._
No movement
Obito: Are you alive Kakashi?
_The earth underneath Obito starts to tremble_
Obito: !?
_Kakashi's ninja dogs surface and try to bite Obito's legs_
Obito: Shinra Tensei!
_As the dogs are being pushed back, a lightning wolf is coming towards Obito_
_Obito sticks his hand out and absorbs it_
Obito: For someone who fought Nagato's deva path, that was disappointing.
_From the ground comes Kakashi aiming a kunai towards Obito's back_
Obito: Wood style, branching spike forest!
_Obito's back unleashes numerous wood spikes which impale Kakashi_
_Kakashi suddenly bursts into lightning, it was a lightning clone, obito is struck_
Obito: URGH son of a--
_Kakashi appears next to Obito like Zabuza and goes to cut him in half_
_As the sword is about to do so, Rin's puppet block it_
Kakashi: I won't hold back this time!
_Kakashi streams raiton into the blade and cuts through the puppet and Obito_
Obito: !!?
_As Obito's upper half is falling, he grins_
Kakashi: !?
Obito: Boom.
_Rin's head starts glowing_
Kakashi: Shi--
_Rin's puppet body blows up and blasts Kakashi away._
_Obito opens his mouth and out comes a new body_
Obito: A famous combination used by Sasori and Deidara, quite dangerous indeed.
_Out of the smoke Kakashi is heavily damaged, no headband or vest_
Kakashi: * I managed to stop some of the blast using the sword as a shield..*
_Kakashi gets up and starts a Raikiri_
Kakashi: *somethings not right...all of these jutsu's belong to members of the Akatsuki...he couldn't have copied them with his eye...so what's going on...I only have a little chakra left...I need to verify something."
_Kakashi charges Obito_
Obito: Ever since I've gotten rid of the mask, your confidence level increased, remember who you're fighting.
_Kakashi throws a kunai attached bomb at Obito_
_Obito puts his hand out and stops it, his hand is pitch black_
Kakashi: !? That's..the iron skin--
_Obito spits out threads from his mouth and holds down Kakashi_
Obito: This time, you''re not getting away.
_Obito closes his sharingan eye, it starts to bleed_
Kakashi: No way..I knew it!
_Obito opens his eye_
_It's Itachi's mangekyou_
Obito: AMATERASU
_Kakashi blocks it with his arm then cuts his arm off with the raikiri in his other arm as well as Kakuzu's threads_
_Kakashi retreats behind a cube_
_Obito looks down at his arm and puts his foot on the pool of blood_
Kakashi: Dammit...at this rate...I'll die soon....at least I know...*who* he is
_Obito drawing a circle on the ground_
Obito: Without an arm, you cannot use hand seals, but knowing you...you probably have some other way of surviving....however, this next justu, is unavoidable.
_Obito licks Kakashi's blood._
_Kakashi walks out from hiding and lands on his kees_
Kakashi: you're right about one thing obito....I can't...stop that one...
_Obito has the same marking as Hidan and is about to impale himself with kunai_
_Kakashi has a smile on his face_
Kakashi: At least...I know...it wasn't you.
*End panel shows the kunai blade about to stab his heart*
*Chapter end.*


----------



## Arya Stark (May 8, 2013)

Predicting what I predicted for last chapter as well



Arya Stark said:


> I predict I'll cry.
> 
> Or fangirl.
> 
> Or both.


----------



## Pams (May 8, 2013)

RaptorRage said:


> This bit of a twist in the battle might actually show Hinata taking charge of a group for a change. Kishi suddenly developing leadership feats for her maybe?
> 
> I suspect the opening of the next chapter will focus on the Tin Man and Scarecrow though.



Awesome and interesting way to put it... 
Tin man and Scarecrow... 
Obito with no heart
Kakashi whose name means scarecrow 

my mind is fucked


----------



## Lovely (May 8, 2013)

All Obito and Kakashi.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 8, 2013)

I want Obito to talk about his actions over Mist.

This is the perfect moment for all mystery over Yagura now.


----------



## Coldhands (May 8, 2013)

Obito. Now is the time. Prove your words. Prove you're beyond redemption. Rip Kakashi's head off and bring it to Naruto for lulz.

DO IT KISHI 

Chapter ends with Hokage arrival, just like it ends every week according to predictions thread


----------



## vered (May 8, 2013)

More from kakashi/Obito and perhaps Juubi and Naruto. In addition to that, we'll get an update from Sasuke and the kages.


----------



## Arisu (May 8, 2013)

*Hinata in this chapter*


*Hinata in chapter 630*
I predict Hinata will be like: 


And everyone will be like:

*Spoiler*: __ 



”The leader shown us the way! Just follow her lead!”




LMAO xD

You Go girl!


----------



## Abz (May 8, 2013)

i'm fairly confident it will continue with kakashi and Obito....

The Hokages only set off 2 chapters ago remember....if anything...they'll do a pit stop at the Gokage...as we need a status report on their condition.


----------



## Annabella (May 8, 2013)

I predict the chapter will continue to focus on Obito and Kakashi. Perhaps we will get a few panels of the alliance and juubi.  Also, I hope Sasuke and the kages turn up soon.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (May 8, 2013)

I predict that Obito becomes swiss cheese.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (May 8, 2013)

Tsunade arrives with the Gokage and the Hokage to save the day!


----------



## Valence (May 8, 2013)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> More Kakashi and Obito talk..
> 
> Juubi fires something to Naruto.. hmm, I wonder why Sakura is there? I mean I wonder who's gonna rescue them now, Sasuke's arrival?



You really love Ino don't you? 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Its okay...I do too. 




OnTopic: I predict boring chapter


----------



## Njaa (May 8, 2013)

1/2 chapter of ObiKashi and 1/2 battlefield.

I wasn't expecting Obito and Kakashi's story to advance so quickly. TnJ failed and we got the reason for Rin's death last chapter, not sure where it'll go.

As far as the battlefiled i'm expecting alliance vs Madara while the Juubi hulks up in the background. Some back and forth fighting with Madara getting the upper hand and either a cliffhanger of Madara moving in for the kill or the kages arrive.


----------



## PopoTime (May 8, 2013)

Plot Twist: Hinata through her blood relation to RS is now able to generate a Kyuubi Shroud like Kinkaku and Ginkaku could, of course only being able to retain it for a short period of time.

She then says a speech akin to this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg0tugP6DUE[/YOUTUBE]

Charge ends in failure, with some fodder dying 

Kakashi and Obito begin fighting on an epic scale, both using Kamui, causing warpholes to appear on the battlefield.

Meanwhile, Kage's arrive to nearest Hiraishin tag, aka at the Kages location.

Seeing Tsunade's condition, Hashirama speaks to her whilst Minato uses chakra transfer to save her life.

 After Tsunade is saved Tobirama speaks to Hashirama

"You see Brother? this is what happens when you become too merciful to your enemies, he's no longer the Madara you once knew, he probably hasn't been since the day you became Hokage, he is simply a monster"

Close up Hashirama rage face

End of Chapter


----------



## Ukoku (May 8, 2013)

Hoping for some split focus between the Alliance vs. Juubi and Kakashi vs. Obito.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 9, 2013)

I would like it if next chapter was as balanced as this one: Kakashi and Obito stuff plus what is happening at the battlefield. I like it that way.

I also want color pages. :33



bearzerger said:


> Kakashi vs Obito plus the arrival of the Gokage.



Shouldn't it be the "Yonkage" though? Cause they are 4 and not 5 like the current ones.



Arya Stark said:


> I want Obito to talk about his actions over Mist.
> 
> This is the perfect moment for all mystery over Yagura now.



Now could be a good moment. Unless Obito pulls another "got nothing more to say to you" as he did in 600. If he doesn't, Mei could also give info since its a given she'll make it out this arc because she also seems to know what was wrong with Yagura's behaviour before his death.


----------



## Sete (May 9, 2013)

Half the chapter Hinata and Naruto defense force, other half Obito and Kakashi.


----------



## Mateush (May 9, 2013)

I hope that Obito will reveal about Madara has his life source somewhere, that not even Obito could find.


----------



## Skywalker (May 9, 2013)

I don't want to read more Kakashi/Obito talking, but oh well.

Maybe the Juubi will do something menacing.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 9, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Now could be a good moment. Unless Obito pulls another "got nothing more to say to you" as he did in 600. If he doesn't, Mei could also give info since its a given she'll make it out this arc because she also seems to know what was wrong with Yagura's behaviour before his death.



While I see your point, and I can see that happening, Obito is type of the guy who likes to chill out and tell stories at inappoprate times. (Look his "chat" with Naruto, his Izanagi speech to Konan, Kage summit etc. etc.) I can see him sitting on one of cubes and talking about Mist's Bloody system.


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2013)

i think it is like this chapter. it will focus on juubi becoming and more complete then it will switch to obito vs kakashi again. if not, then obito vs kakashi will be really really really drawn out way too fast :/

also, i want some deaths for fuck's sake


----------



## Hasan (May 9, 2013)

Next chapter will probably continue with their chat, with Kakashi giving his view on the shinobi system and the generation. It will end with his resolve to kill Obito, and assuming a fighting stance...the two rush towards each other.



Do it, Kishi!


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 9, 2013)

Juubi goes rape mode again and those fodder that defend naruto... die , more obito and kakashi , kages save the day cuz naruto is out of chakra or eight tailes and maybe gai saves the day !


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I don't want to read more Kakashi/Obito talking, but oh well.
> 
> *Maybe the Juubi will do something menacing.*



the juubi has killed one character named neji + other fodder.......... why in god's holy name do people think juubi will be menacing? pain was more menacing than juushitbi


----------



## ch1p (May 9, 2013)

Long term prediction. If the eye modifies nothing on Trollbito's kamui, then these two are getting outside in five minutes. So a full volume for those five minutes and then when they have to come outside, Sasuke arrives.


----------



## Revolution (May 9, 2013)

I don't care about Obito or Kakashi.

Give Me Sasuke NOW!!!





Also, Naruto will soon gain control of the Juubi.


----------



## QueenPotatos (May 10, 2013)

I really can't wait to see Sasuke (:amazed) and all the interaction with the alliance but, let's be honest, it can't be happening so soon. 
The Alliance isn't down enough for that (We want sasuke on a white horse like gandalf in the 'gouffre de Helm' thing at the end of the 2nd film of the trilogy...sorry French translation I know it sucks)
There is not enough despair, and sadness and sorrow and WE NEED MORE DEATH  seriously, I feel like we're in Teletubbies. (I can already hear Neji screaming at me from his grave...gomen Neji...)

The question is : who's gonna die before Sasuke _deign_ to join?
Kakashi? > So it'll be a Kakashi/Obito centric chapter.
I like kakashi a lot, but the only way I see him survived Obito is thanks to Minato teleporting next to him thanks to his kunai. Somethings that isn't going to happen soon!

Someone on the battlefield? > If Obito wouldn't have disappeared with Kakashi, Hinata (or sakura) death would have make a lot of sense (parallel with Rin etc etc...) but now I don't really know.

Maybe massive death in next chapter cause Madara is bored and Hashirama not coming quickly enough (......)

So I kind of predict massive death in Naruto front and Kakashi close to death in KakaObi front to prepare Sasuke's arrival.
Meanwhile, they can chat with the soon to be dead Kages (you know, Hashirama's grand-daughter...that he kind of forgot...) we can also have interesting interaction, like a reminder of the 5 Kages summit.

_(My predictions often suck XD)_


----------



## shadowmaria (May 10, 2013)

So was there a preview?


----------



## PopoTime (May 10, 2013)

Saw this on tumblr


----------



## Jeαnne (May 10, 2013)

PopoTime said:


> Saw this on tumblr


dat byakugan


----------



## Golden Circle (May 10, 2013)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I predict that Obito becomes swiss cheese.


Obito will not die. Have faith in Naruto.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (May 10, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Obito will not die. Have faith in Naruto.


I never said he'd die, he'd just look like swiss cheese.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 11, 2013)

I think in next few chapters Obito will tell Kakashi how shinobi system sucks through examples he experienced. See the timeline-> He gets Yagura and 3 tails, it's believed that Akatsuki is created in Mist, Akatsuki was used by shinobi countries. Raikage even believes Akatsuki might be behind Orochimaru's attack to Konoha.Not to mention the darker shades of Tobi's relationship with Danzou, Orochimaru and Itachi. Obito loves chilling and telling stories at inappropriate times.


----------



## Trojan (May 11, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> So was there a preview?



No one answered this question yet? 

****
For the next chapter, it'll unfortunately start with Kakashi and the crybaby since the last
chapter ended with them. If we are lucky it will end with the Hokages, or if we are even luckier 
the 10tails will attack Naruto and co and they Hokages will appear and save them even before
the end of the chapter.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 12, 2013)

I predict Naruto will get a new badass outfit with his awakening Rinnegan Powers. 

This is the first time Naruto has actually gotten his clothes damaged in battle.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 12, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> So was there a preview?



The true power of 10b is revealed , is there any hope for the alliance ?!


----------



## Silver (May 12, 2013)

Obito's back story is now moreorless complete. I feel he's going to be laid to rest very soon. The possibility of Kakashi's death is there too but I don't want to even think about that.


----------



## Trojan (May 12, 2013)

The 10tails remembered the Sage, does that mean that it started to have a mind? 
So perhaps it can speak in its final form?


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 12, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> The 10tails remembered the Sage, does that mean that it started to have a mind?
> So perhaps it can speak in its final form?



i dont know but he was pissed after seeing naruto as rikudou and clap his hands and raise muscle , next chapter his true power will rape


----------



## Kyoka Trollgetsu (May 12, 2013)

Madara says F You to juubi and takes over Sakura because she's more useful


----------



## Abz (May 12, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> i dont know but he was pissed after seeing naruto as rikudou and clap his hands and raise muscle , next chapter his true power will rape



I think it felt 'threatened' ...i think it was the juubi's point of view when we saw the rikudou's shadow... it knows....therefore it remembers...therefore...are we certain that it doesn't have a conscious ?


----------



## CA182 (May 12, 2013)

I predict that it turns out the Kamui Realm isn't actually another dimension.

But it's the inside of the moon.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 12, 2013)

Naymles said:


> I think it felt 'threatened' ...i think it was the juubi's point of view when we saw the rikudou's shadow... it knows....therefore it remembers...therefore...are we certain that it doesn't have a conscious ?



he either has and being complete will show juubi with a mind or juubi had a mind but someone erased that ? I mean he created everything , why would he destroy everything ? Somehow i think juubi has a will , maybe the will of the word being the cycle of life , EX. The shinobi word has peace is good...etc. the juubi is good and if the shinobi world is at war and evil....etc. the juubi is evil


----------



## Rosi (May 12, 2013)

I want to find out why Kisame thought Obito was Madara, having seen his face. There won't be any other time for Obito to remember his Mist days. So Kishimoto, deliver pls 

Hokages finally appearing by the end of the chapter would be good.

And fodders will die.


----------



## Mateush (May 12, 2013)

Chris182A said:


> I predict that it turns out the Kamui Realm isn't actually another dimension.
> 
> But it's the inside of the moon.



Cool idea. Do you have any particular reason to believe this?


----------



## CA182 (May 12, 2013)

Mateush said:


> Cool idea. Do you have any particular reason to believe this?



I just get the feeling the sharingan ties to the rinnegan have linked it to the moon.

Plus that mural with Madara showing what looked like the sage inside the moon suggests there may be more to the moon than we first thought.

And it makes INFINITLY more sense that the sharingan is just linking to the moon rather than linking to a separate dimension...

Side Note

There's still no real explanation as for why Madara's rinnegan linked to the Juubi...

Madara is only a descendant, I still can't fathom why he was able to link with the gedo and summon it out of the moon.

Unless the sharingan is naturally linked to the moon and it's once resident.

But I don't wanna get off topic now, so I'mma stop chatting about it here.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 12, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I want to find out why Kisame thought Obito was Madara, having seen his face. There won't be any other time for Obito to remember his Mist days. So Kishimoto, deliver pls
> 
> Hokages finally appearing by the end of the chapter would be good.
> 
> And fodders will die.



No more Obito. 

More Juubi and Naruto feats.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (May 12, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I want to find out why Kisame thought Obito was Madara, having seen his face.


Well, they did look incredibly similar, especially when Obito had long hair. Were he to cover up his normal side of his face with hair he could pass for an old looking Madara because of his face wrinkles.


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 12, 2013)

I predict a lame ass alliance vs madara / kakashi vs obito chapter.  Seriously, show the hokages already god damn.


----------



## RaptorRage (May 12, 2013)

I predict that Kakashi and Obito TNJ each other and become best pals again, warping out of the UPS parcel dimension hand in hand only for Obito to be impaled in the back with a pipe, by none other than Konan.


----------



## Rai (May 12, 2013)

The gods arrive to the battlefield


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 12, 2013)

Naruto's out of chakara meaning, no more saves for the alliance, which means Sasuke and company enter next chapter in the closing panels.


----------



## Revolution (May 13, 2013)

^
PLEASE LET IT FINALLY HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shyakugaun (May 13, 2013)

Team DAMN, we're badassed arrives


----------



## Hasan (May 13, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I want to find out why Kisame thought Obito was Madara, having seen his face. There won't be any other time for Obito to remember his Mist days. So Kishimoto, deliver pls
> 
> Hokages finally appearing by the end of the chapter would be good.
> 
> And fodders will die.



Actually, Kisame knew Tobi was *not* Madara. He prevented Aoba from seeing Tobi's face, after all...


----------



## Elsa (May 13, 2013)

My prediction:

Oro and Taka head to the gokages.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CA182 (May 13, 2013)

I'mma pretend Kishi's chapter make up will be different next week.

So I predict Sasuke appears the first page of the chapter.

Then we skip to Obito and Kakashi for awhile.

Before finally returning to Sasuke and Naruto teaming up as the cliffhanger.



> *Sasuke* - "Into the sword Susanoo!!!"
> 
> *Sasuke and Naruto* - "Now into the Kyuubi!!!"



(If you get that reference you're awesome.)


----------



## MS81 (May 13, 2013)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Naruto's out of chakara meaning, no more saves for the alliance, which means Sasuke and company enter next chapter in the closing panels.



sasuke and taka gonna go towards the kages I bet...


----------



## Rose (May 13, 2013)

We are not gonna see the Hokages appear on the battlefield until the last chapter of this volume.


----------



## Xin (May 13, 2013)

I predict basically Obito and Kakashi. 
Obito will close that hole with some woodjutsu and the fight/tnj starts.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 13, 2013)

630 spoiler


Obito and Kakashi make weird fungus love.
Sasuke meets up with the Gokage.
Hashi meets Madara.


----------



## ~Howling~ (May 13, 2013)

Chris182A said:


> I'mma pretend Kishi's chapter make up will be different next week.
> 
> So I predict Sasuke appears the first page of the chapter.
> 
> ...



Shaman King in my Nardo.....why not ?


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2013)

Since Kamui is now useless, Obito will rape Kakashi with his Rinnegan.


----------



## T-Bag (May 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> Since Kamui is now useless, Obito will rape Kakashi with his Rinnegan.





idk even know what rinnegan will do to kakashi at this point, just thinking about it. he already knows all their weaknesses


----------



## vered (May 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> Since Kamui is now useless, Obito will rape Kakashi with his Rinnegan.



he cant use it or else he would have done by now.at least not Deva/Preta/Asura powers.


----------



## Abz (May 13, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> 630 spoiler
> 
> 
> *Obito and Kakashi make weird fungus love.*
> ...



Eh!!?!?

*Spoiler*: __ 




Really wtf Dash 




Any who i'm wondering whether it will stay with kakashi and obito next chapter or if it will go back to the alliance....

but...

like some have suggested....the Sauce squad might arrive...but i find that a little quick...2-3 chapters??? really? that's not much suspense really....though it doesn't help with the 2 chapters in 1 month ..thing..

I would think they would stop at the Gokage...1 Hashi will get a reasonable idea of the scale of threat madara is now...plus his granddaughters condition...we've waited long enough on that....


----------



## Turrin (May 13, 2013)

My Review of the lastest 3 Chapters of Naruto and talking with cohost about the current state of the manga:

[YOUTUBE]2o-TbbfLE04[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Harbour (May 13, 2013)

*GODKages* arrive at the battlefield, professionally inspect the landscape. Minato release the other part of Kyuubi and complete Naruto's Transformation.
After that they separate: 
-Minato and Tobirama appear behind the Obito literally make him shit his pants (Kakashi too), 
-Hahsirama WOOD versus Madara, 
-Hiruzen make Juubi his bitch with MegaEnmaStaff.

Naruto return into Kyuubi-shroud-mod, Sasuke use Susano Armor.
Between Naruto and Sasuke create the neuron link, fuse their memories and feelings.
*MegaBijuuSusanoZord* finally revealed!!!

I think that how the events will go.


----------



## Rosi (May 13, 2013)

I want the chapter to be split again. This time probably first part being KakaObi, the second one Alliance and Juubi with cliffhanger on the last page ( *coughcough*)




Harbour said:


> *GODKages* arrive at the battlefield, professionally inspect the landscape. Minato release the other part of Kyuubi and complete Naruto's Transformation.
> After that they separate:
> -Minato and Tobirama appear behind the Obito* literally make him shit his pants *(Kakashi too),
> -Hahsirama WOOD versus Madara,
> ...



But he can't shit!


----------



## Udontard4ever (May 13, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I predict Naruto will get a new badass outfit with his awakening Rinnegan Powers.
> 
> This is the first time Naruto has actually gotten his clothes damaged in battle.



He'll get his father's cape
that's the gift minato was talking about, not that fodder leftover kyuubi chakra


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 13, 2013)

I wonder what the Jubi's final form will look like


----------



## Coldhands (May 13, 2013)

early spoilers!!!



wsj preview for 631:
十尾の最終進化！
さくらはマダラを敗北さ！


----------



## Xin (May 13, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> wsj preview for 631:
> 十尾の最終進化！
> さくらはマダラを敗北さ！



Google trash: 

"Evolution last ten tail!
Sakura defeat Madara!"

Sakura defeat Madara!

Sakura defeat Madara!

*Sakura defeat Madara!*


----------



## Harbour (May 13, 2013)

well finally Sakura become Team7 level.


----------



## Sora (May 13, 2013)

lol I know its not true but i wish it was


----------



## Amanda (May 13, 2013)

Oh God, Sakura defeating Madara would be the best thing ever. NF would never recover.


----------



## Harbour (May 13, 2013)

i think if Sakura really defeat Madara, all new threads in KG should be named as


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 13, 2013)

If Sakura defeats Madara NF will explode, there will be mass riots and suicides around the globe.


----------



## KyuubiFan (May 13, 2013)

That'd be the point where I'd give up on this manga entirely.


----------



## Bill G (May 13, 2013)

> Sakura defeat Madara!



It's so absurd and retarded. Unexpected. It may actually be a legit spoiler.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 13, 2013)

Don't want her to defeat Madara, just nail a well deserving punch that twists his neck for what he did to Tsunade. It'll also be a homage to the Videl vs Spopovich fight from DBZ.

I hope the chapter is split as last week's one. 

And color pages soon plz.


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2013)

if it were Sakure who cut Madara in half instead of lee, that will be funny. lol
But I guess there is no chance now for her to do it. Unfortunately.


----------



## Mateush (May 13, 2013)

Sakura defeat Madara!!! 

No color page until Rikudou or Juubi in its final form.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 13, 2013)

sakura defeat Madara?


----------



## Rosi (May 13, 2013)

Bandwagoners would suicide 

That'd be one hillarious troll by Kishi.


----------



## Plague (May 13, 2013)

Sakura defeat Madara?

I think that phrase might just be rhetorical XD


----------



## Klue (May 13, 2013)

Sakura is going to make a stand. She'll randomly unleash the greatest version of Sage Mode ever seen.


----------



## Plague (May 13, 2013)

It would troll the entire fandom, Sakura fans included! XD


----------



## shadowmaria (May 13, 2013)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## BisonLlama (May 13, 2013)

Guys, Sakura defeating Madara...

I have never laughed so hard.  I mean, I'm not underestimating Sakura but seriously this is MADARA for fuck sake.

I bet even Konohamaru has a better chance than Sakura against Madara.


----------



## Jizznificent (May 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> You underestimate Sakura's potential.


Klue-san, stop it. 

actually, maybe she's been saving "that genjutsu" for a worthy opponent. hmm...


----------



## Jeαnne (May 13, 2013)

Madara doesnt have the antidote for her poison 

also:


----------



## Nic (May 13, 2013)

first five pages will be obito rambling to kakashi until the action turns back to the juubi.  with a little luck the Hokages arrive in the last panel.


----------



## RockSauron (May 13, 2013)

Naruto will defeat Madara...

... with the Sexy No Jutsu!


----------



## Rosi (May 13, 2013)

RockSauron said:


> Naruto will defeat Madara...
> 
> ... with the Sexy No Jutsu!



Madara won'tcurr



Nic said:


> first five pages will be obito rambling to kakashi until the action turns back to the juubi.  with a little luck the Hokages arrive in the last panel.



yeah, that's what I want too.


----------



## RockSauron (May 13, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Madara won'tcurr



Yaoi Sexy Jutsu!

I just think it'd be funny if Naruto defeated the final villain by bringing that gag back. Maybe stun him into stupidity, giving the sealing corps enough time to seal him. Funny, yet at the same time incredibly stupid.


----------



## Gabe (May 13, 2013)

RockSauron said:


> Naruto will defeat Madara...
> 
> ... with the Sexy No Jutsu!



You mean hashirama sexy no Jutsu


----------



## CuteJuubi (May 13, 2013)

Kakashi will convince Obito to let go of his hatred and the two will team up, thus fulfilling Kishimoto's foreshadowing of the two Kamui eyes working together.


----------



## Gabe (May 13, 2013)

I prefer obito to take kakashi a eye and he himself gaining its true power and becoming the real threat. His susano with be interesting if it somehow incorporates kamui some how.


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2013)

Gabe said:


> I prefer obito to take kakashi a eye and he himself gaining its true power and becoming the real threat. His susano with be interesting if it somehow incorporates kamui some how.



he wont have Susanoo even with his 2 eyes.


----------



## Raventhal (May 13, 2013)

Gabe said:


> I prefer obito to take kakashi a eye and he himself gaining its true power and becoming the real threat. His susano with be interesting if it somehow incorporates kamui some how.



I am curoius to see if he could have a Susanoo. 

Honestly, I'm hoping for no more Obito vs. Kakashi.  I am more interested in seeing the Hokage arrive.  Lol, they're like the most fucked up band in the whole series.  I mean the shock from seeing the Hokage with Oro and Sasuke of all people arrive to save everyone should blow the alliances minds.



TorJaN said:


> he wont have Susanoo even with his 2 eyes.



Kishi want Susanoo.  Kishi get Susanoo.  There is no rule right now.


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2013)

Raventhal said:


> Kishi want Susanoo.  Kishi get Susanoo.  There is no rule right now.



Fair enough.


----------



## Rosi (May 13, 2013)

Gabe said:


> I prefer obito to take kakashi a eye and he himself gaining its true power and becoming the real threat. His susano with be interesting if it somehow incorporates kamui some how.



orange S/T Susanoo of Bromance incoming 100%



Just noticed, it's been 30 chapters since Tobi reveal already. Holy shit, how fast time flies.


Really hope for some epic cliffhanger this week.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 13, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Madara doesnt have the antidote for her poison
> 
> also:



But Hashi the Healer is on his way to rescue him!


----------



## kzk (May 13, 2013)

RockSauron said:


> Naruto will defeat Madara...
> 
> ... with the Sexy No Jutsu!



Hashirama in a thong?


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 14, 2013)

Spoiler: More obito vs kakashi , the juubi shows his true power , last panel the kages are here


----------



## Jad (May 14, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> Spoiler: More obito vs kakashi , the juubi shows his true power , last panel the kages are here



Sounds fake, too much going on  Anywho, which Kages?


----------



## Csdabest (May 14, 2013)

I expect an epic chapter with alot of Uchiha edo feats chapters to follow.


----------



## Coldhands (May 14, 2013)

Prediction:

Obito kicks Kakashi's ass
Juubi kills fodders
Hokages arrive


....


----------



## kanpyo7 (May 14, 2013)

I'm just gonna make a dark-horse prediction and say 8-Gates will be coming sooner than we think


----------



## rac585 (May 14, 2013)

hokage appear to save naruto.

or

hinata and co death scare.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 14, 2013)

I wanna see Obito get Kakashi in a chokehold, like he did to Konan.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 14, 2013)

Jad said:


> Sounds fake, too much going on  Anywho, which Kages?



the hokages


----------



## RBL (May 14, 2013)

i want to see rock lee with dat filler technique, KONOHA RYUJIN

or at least gai opening the eight gates


----------



## Abz (May 14, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Kakashi will convince Obito to let go of his hatred and the two will team up, thus fulfilling Kishimoto's foreshadowing of the two Kamui eyes working together.



Pretty much this 



Gabe said:


> I prefer obito to take kakashi a eye and he himself gaining its true power and becoming the real threat. His susano with be interesting if it somehow incorporates kamui some how.



You know that won't happen, Kishi doesn't work like that 


as for susanoo ...it's skeptical


----------



## Jin-E (May 14, 2013)

Lol thinking the Hokages will arrive already. You know Kishi, he's gonna milk it for all it's worth


----------



## Abz (May 14, 2013)

Jin-E said:


> Lol thinking the Hokages will arrive already. You know Kishi, he's gonna milk it for all it's worth



ye he'll hold it...there needs to be suspension ....arriving in 3 chapters is hardly suspension.

plus I imagine Kishi will make the Alliance look more dire than it already is....there needs to be a point where the feeling of 'all is lost' in the air....Naruto needs to feel this briefly for the suspense and ergency to come full circle... that's when Sauce and his Cavalry will arrive....

Bet ya...

The first thing he says to Naruto when he gets there... 'Are you Scared? Scaredy Cat???' 

oh the symbolism of that line...lol


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (May 14, 2013)

My prediction: Juubi attempts to transform again, but it fails due to not having enough chakra of 9T and 8T.


----------



## handsock (May 14, 2013)

kanpyo7 said:


> I'm just gonna make a dark-horse prediction and say 8-Gates will be coming sooner than we think



Rock Lee. Not Gai.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 14, 2013)

Can rinnegan Obito and rinnegan Madara use rinne tensei?

What if they brought the 4 kage's & Madara back to lyfe.

That may be the way to defeat them?

:WOW

edit -- what if Obito brought Rin back with rinne tensei?


----------



## Animaeon (May 14, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Can rinnegan Obito and rinnegan Madara use rinne tensei?
> 
> What if they brought the 4 kage's & Madara back to lyfe.
> 
> ...



The forum will self-destruct in an apocalyptic whirlpool of rage


----------



## Mateush (May 14, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Can rinnegan Obito and rinnegan Madara use rinne tensei?
> 
> What if they brought the 4 kage's & Madara back to lyfe.
> 
> ...



Maybe it'll not work this way, unless they have sacrifice bodies and all Hokages will. As seen this technique performed by Nagato the soul simply goes back into the body. We know Madara was very old and there's also a reason he said to Obito to use his will in physical form, I'm pretty sure that will rod was supposed to be in Nagato or Zetsu's body.


----------



## Shattering (May 14, 2013)

Naymles said:


> ye he'll hold it...there needs to be suspension ....arriving in 3 chapters is hardly suspension.
> 
> plus I imagine Kishi will make the Alliance look more dire than it already is....there needs to be a point where the feeling of 'all is lost' in the air....Naruto needs to feel this briefly for the suspense and ergency to come full circle... that's when Sauce and his Cavalry will arrive....
> 
> ...



Sakura is next to Naruto atm, if the JUUBI / Madara is about to kill them and then Sasuke appears to block the attack, that line would be more than perfect          

   +1


----------



## Arya Stark (May 14, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> edit -- what if Obito brought Rin back with rinne tensei?



Why would he bring back her into the shit-world?


----------



## Amanda (May 14, 2013)

^ Yeah, he'd only revive Rin if he believed the world she's going to live in is _worth living in._

Though pity the poor girl if she really is revived at some point... She'd have to see what Obito has done and become. Ouch ouch ouch ouch. 



Jin-E said:


> Lol thinking the Hokages will arrive already. You know Kishi, he's gonna milk it for all it's worth




Some people honestly thought they'd arrive in 628.


----------



## Rosi (May 14, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Can rinnegan Obito and rinnegan Madara use rinne tensei?
> 
> What if they brought the 4 kage's & Madara back to lyfe.
> 
> ...



It would actually be funny if, like takL said, he always intended to revive her, and not Madara into this "perfect world" he is about to create. Not as an illusion, but as a real person, so she'd have her perfect world in the genjutsu too.


----------



## Abz (May 14, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> ​












​
But seriously ...

after the Juubi did 'Macho'...do you think it's final form will be anything like the hints we've been given??? 

there has been some design changes i'e the eye....

it's just when we first saw a glimps of the juubi...it has a similar body structure to that of Kurama an the Gedo Mazo...



But the last clue to it's appearance before it finally DID appear kinda suggested otherwise...


----------



## RockSauron (May 14, 2013)

Rosi said:


> It would actually be funny if, like takL said, he always intended to revive her, and not Madara into this "perfect world" he is about to create. Not as an illusion, but as a real person, so she'd have her perfect world in the genjutsu too.



I find that incredibly likely. I mean, why would Obito want Madara back anyway? He was doing just fine without him. Plus, why he was so terrified of Madara's revival. 

So yeah, I'm willing to bet that this will be revealed in a short while to have been Obito's plan. Not bet money, sure, but beta an imaginary currency useful only for this one example.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 14, 2013)

i got a possible spoiler.... i used google translate but i don't get a thing......

ゴオオオオ！ 
カカシ火に包まれる 
カカシ焼かれながらも微動だにしない 
オビト この場面で… 
オビト お前と言う奴は 
カカシボンと消える 
オビト 影分身を使うのかー！はたけカカシー！ 

マダラ場面 
十尾が動かなくなる 
十尾 オオオオ… 
マダラ どうした？(チャクラに呼応しない？) 
十尾突然マダラに針攻撃 
マダラスサノオでガード 
忍達 なんだ？仲間割れか！ 
マダラ (なぜだ) 

その時声が聞こえる 
？？ 十尾は俺の支配下になった… 
マダラ　なぜ… 
？？ 貴様はさっき言ったはずだ。十尾は強い者に従うと 

日向ヒアシの姿 バン！ 
ヒアシ 私は十尾より強い 
マダラ そんなばかなことがあるか！！ 
ヒアシ 聞いていなかったのか？ 
マダラから血が吹き出る 
マダラはあはあ！(いつの間に点穴を―十尾とのチャクラリンクを通してか！) 
ヒアシ 日向は― 
マダラ地面に膝をつく 
ヒアシ 木の葉にて― 
マダラ倒れる 
ヒアシ 最強― ドン！ 

最強ここに存在― 
次号　オビトの運命は―火影達の動向は？ 
サーセイ☆

Gooooo! 
Wrapped in fire scarecrow 
not budge an inch even while being burned Kakashi 
... In this scene Obito 
guy say Obito you can 
disappear and Kakashibon 
over I use Obito shadow alter ego! Hatake Kakashi! Madara scene ten tail freezes ten tail Oooo ... was what Madara? (It is not in response to the chakra?) needle attack at Madara suddenly ten tail guard Madara Susanoo 'm a shinobi? Or falling out! Madara (Why) voice can be heard at that time ? ? Ten tail ... was under the control of me why Madara ... ? ? Differents should I said. Ten tail According to the strong form of van Hinata Daily! Stronger than ten tail I Daily there is such a foolish thing Madara! ! You did not hear Daily? Blood is sprayed from Madara Madara Huh Oh! - (! Point hole when did or through the chakra link with ten tail) Hinata Daily is - kneel down on the ground Madara - at Daily leaf fall Madara strongest Daily - Don! - Presence here strongest fate of the next issue Obito Trends - Hokage We? Sasei


----------



## Coldhands (May 14, 2013)

Hokages appear? It's fake, they never appear


----------



## Saphira (May 14, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> i got a possible spoiler.... i used google translate but i don't get a thing......
> 
> Gooooo!
> Wrapped in fire scarecrow
> ...



So...does Hinata make Madara kneel in front of her? Or the other way around? wtf?


----------



## BisonLlama (May 14, 2013)

Saphira said:


> So...does Hinata make Madara kneel in front of her? Or the other way around? wtf?



It would make more sense if Hinata kneeled (maybe due to injuries) since Madara's a powerhouse who is just waiting for his precious Hashirama to arrive.

Then again, who knows how strong Hinata may have become?


----------



## Amanda (May 14, 2013)

First Sakura and now Hinata? What's with these spoiler people. Do they want to make Madz pay for calling Tsunade a "weak woman"?


----------



## BisonLlama (May 14, 2013)

Sibylla said:


> First Sakura and now Hinata? What's with these spoiler people. Do they want to make Madz pay for calling Tsunade a "weak woman"?



Sakura's totally going to defeat Madara, just you wait!


----------



## Rosi (May 14, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> i got a possible spoiler.... i used google translate but i don't get a thing......
> 
> Gooooo!
> *Wrapped in fire scarecrow
> ...



dat Kakashi


----------



## Abz (May 14, 2013)

Lol i sent through 
Japanese > Chinese
Chinese > Korean
Korean > English and all that jazz

What i'm getting from the first half with kakashi and obito ...is obito uses a fire jutsu and kakashi is caught in it....only to kage bunshin.... 

...Like a boss 

everything else is just random lol

Edit :

WHAT WINNY GOT DELETED!!

Edit 2:
 Chill guys just got word from takL it's a 'Hiashibare' from 2ch


----------



## Saturnine (May 14, 2013)

I would fucking cut myself if she did.


----------



## Azaleia (May 14, 2013)

When the 'Hiashi' word appears, you'll know that spoiler is fake.

There's no more spoilers for Naruto. Sadly.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 14, 2013)

Please oh please let this be a plot progressing chapter.

No more five/aiz page Naruto/Obito rants that take a third of the chapter.


----------



## Xeogran (May 14, 2013)

Azaleia said:


> When the '*Hiashi*' word appears, you'll know that spoiler is fake.
> 
> There's no more spoilers for Naruto. Sadly.





Hiashi just wants screentime, but everytime he's rejected to the "fake" status


----------



## Legendary Itachi (May 14, 2013)

Hiashi again, 1 picture concludes half of the fake spoiler:


It is sad when fake spoiler is sth actually we want to see......


----------



## Plague (May 14, 2013)

For a second there, I thought some of those were real! You guys are ruthless! XDDD


----------



## Rosi (May 14, 2013)

Yamato makes dynamic entry on the last page and proceeds to solo Juubi with his wood.


----------



## Saturnine (May 14, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Yamato makes dynamic entry on the last page and proceeds to solo Juubi with his wood.



This needs to fucking happen. The manga is not the same without Yamato's wood.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 14, 2013)

the new character shokiki makes an appearance


----------



## WT (May 14, 2013)

I wanna see the Hokage's


----------



## Shattering (May 14, 2013)

Switch to Kabuto and Anko


----------



## BisonLlama (May 14, 2013)

Shattering said:


> Switch to Kabuto and Anko



Switch to Konohamaru


----------



## Abz (May 14, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> Hiashi just wants screentime, but everytime he's rejected to the "fake" status





Legendary Itachi said:


> Hiashi again, 1 picture concludes half of the fake spoiler:
> 
> 
> It is sad when fake spoiler is sth actually we want to see......



That is some funky editing skillz right there


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (May 14, 2013)

More fangirling
Get ready for Obito and Kakashi , Obito's pulling the storyline out to be darker than the Pain arc .


----------



## Otaku Shrink (May 14, 2013)

Asuma and Kurenai's kid is revealed to be the Sage of Six Paths?!

Nah. Probably moar Kashi TnJ attempts and flashbacks.


----------



## Gabe (May 14, 2013)

guess more kakashi vs obito maybe a couple pages of the juubi attacking the wall of people in front of naruto.


----------



## Leptirica (May 14, 2013)

All the people in front of Naruto die, including Hinata. It turns out Sakura knew about it and that was why she hid behind Naruto. 

In the meantime, Kakashi punches someone through the chest.


----------



## Trojan (May 14, 2013)

If there is not any thing about the Hokages, I think I'll rage. lol 
I was dieing when Hashi was talking nonsense and I was waiting to the moment that
he'll stop, so that the Hokages can go the battle. And now I get 3 chapters without them? 
That's too harsh for me to deal with. ~.~


----------



## Ezekial (May 14, 2013)

Madara vs Kage...COME ON


----------



## Noiteru (May 14, 2013)

A giant pacific octopus appears


----------



## Tony Lou (May 14, 2013)

I'm going to flip a table if Sasuke + Hokages don't appear in this chapter.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 14, 2013)

So any one know when we can expect spoilers? Chapter usually comes out six to seven hours from now


----------



## Rosi (May 14, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> So any one know when we can expect spoilers? Chapter usually comes out six to seven hours from now



We'll probably get a spoiler pic like an hour or half an hour before the chapter, like the last two.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 14, 2013)

really? Spoilers are that close to the chapter? 


Might as well wait the extra hour for the chapter


----------



## Raventhal (May 14, 2013)

Rosi said:


> It would actually be funny if, like takL said, he always intended to revive her, and not Madara into this "perfect world" he is about to create. Not as an illusion, but as a real person, so she'd have her perfect world in the genjutsu too.



You already know that Rin is waiting for Obito at a campfire like the White Fang and Kakashi.   She's waiting to tell him that she only thinks of him a friend and pissed he ruin her chance to get with Kakashi being all dramatic and faking his death. :rofl  T


----------



## Abz (May 14, 2013)

Rosi said:


> We'll probably get a spoiler pic like an hour or half an hour before the chapter, like the last two.



Lol i hate it when that happens...because i saved up all the excitement only to see the spoiler is out literally a few short hours...from the chapters appearance... it kinda trolls  it's like whats the point...

We might as well just have the chapter and no spoilers appear...it's happened before...it's much more fun lol 

unless Evil appears..... well...that's a different story isn't it ?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 14, 2013)

Evil is so cool :amazed

I always get excited when Evil is here :33

I still dream of one day Evil revealing a Jashinist's return


----------



## Abz (May 14, 2013)

When Evil appears....we'll have more than just 53 guests on here....seriously I think Evil is a party magnet for something.....if so well....

​


----------



## Frosch (May 14, 2013)

Evil hasn't been among us ever since the Gundam Kyuubi chapter, has he?


----------



## Otaku Shrink (May 14, 2013)

Lurking for spoilers, much, folks? At this point, I'd rather just wait...but I feel like it might be a little late tomorrow.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 14, 2013)

The party don't start 'til Evil walk in 

I miss Evil's games 

I predict that Konohamaru arrives having mastered Monkey Sage Mode just to troll the forums


----------



## Windowgazer (May 14, 2013)

Obito is actually Itachi who has been a bad guy all along. The manga ends when he uses black hole no jutsu.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 14, 2013)

so obito put kakashi in genjutsu in the last chapter.

guess some genjutsu between kaka and bit then the dead kages and taka will come


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 14, 2013)

I wonder, between Obito and Kakashi, which will give up trying to convince the other first?


----------



## Nic (May 14, 2013)

let's hope the Juubi is done transforming this chapter. 


First Tsurugi said:


> I wonder, between Obito and Kakashi, which will give up trying to convince the other first?



thought it was obvious that Obito would be TNJ'd eventually by Naruto.  It's not like Kishi spent over 300 chapters making Obito, Naruto's opposite or anything.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 14, 2013)

More Naruto & Lord Kurama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Look!......
As Naruto fucking takes on Perfect Susano in BASE like a fucking BAWSE.
Gamabunta up in this bitch and what-not.
Get on my level.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 14, 2013)

Nic said:


> thought it was obvious that Obito would be TNJ'd eventually by Naruto.  It's not like Kishi spent over 300 chapters making Obito, Naruto's opposite or anything.



That's not what I mean. What I mean is, will Obito give up on convincing Kakashi he can't be saved first, or will Kakashi decide that he can't TnJ Obito.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (May 14, 2013)

I predict that we'll get a little more Obito and Kakashi, maybe some panels of Edo Madara getting his hands a bit dirty with the alliance too, and if we're lucky, some Juubi carnage.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 14, 2013)

More Naruto and Juubi.

I'm tired of Obito.


----------



## ch1p (May 14, 2013)

Luiz said:


> I'm going to flip a table if Sasuke + Hokages don't appear in this chapter.



They're most likely gonna appear at the end of the volume. If they don't take a detour over at the kages of course. Then it will take two.



Shattering said:


> Switch to Kabuto and Anko



They're gonna find Yamato, and then the three experiments will fight Oro.


----------



## RBL (May 14, 2013)

Windowgazer said:


> Obito is actually Itachi who has been a bad guy all along. The manga ends when he uses black hole no jutsu.





i predict that rock lee is gonna kick juubi's ass


----------



## Lurko (May 14, 2013)

I predict more obito unfortunately.

Evil hasn't shown up in a while.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 14, 2013)

Evil usually shows up when its something really good...or whatever Evil considers good. 

I predict Kakashi vs. Obito with some tnj attempts and failures. Then Obito going to go emobait Naruto through both dimensions.


----------



## Lurko (May 14, 2013)

Hopefully he shows soon, I want a good plot twist.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 14, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> That's not what I mean. What I mean is, will Obito give up on convincing Kakashi he can't be saved first, or will Kakashi decide that he can't TnJ Obito.



Probably the latter. Adult characters are most likely to give up on things in this series.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 14, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Probably the latter. Adult characters are most likely to give up on things in this series.



Both of them are adults, and both of them are attempting to do something which seems like it might well be impossible, that's why I can't honestly say which will be the first to say "Fuck it."


----------



## Sarry (May 14, 2013)

Hmm, can't wait to see what happens now. Maybe we'll get a quick flashback on the blood mist. That would be cool to see.
.


----------



## Overhaul (May 14, 2013)

I predict the edo kages will arrive at the area where the 5 kages got raeped.
If Hashirama asks Tsunade if she's okay once he sees her body cut in half I'm gonna punch myself in the balls.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 14, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Both of them are adults, and both of them are attempting to do something which seems like it might well be impossible, that's why I can't honestly say which will be the first to say "Fuck it."



What if Kakashi "gives up" and ends up agreeing with him, thus causing Obito to change his mind because he realizes that someone else can think like him but still live a normal life?


----------



## Garfield (May 14, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> What if Kakashi "gives up" and ends up agreeing with him, thus causing Obito to change his mind because he realizes that someone else can think like him but still live a normal life?



lol you psychologist can only come up with these weird reverse psych plans


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 14, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> What if Kakashi "gives up" and ends up agreeing with him, thus causing Obito to change his mind because he realizes that someone else can think like him but still live a normal life?



Kakashi's going to give up on getting Obito to give up on giving up so that he'll give up?


----------



## Rai (May 14, 2013)

Obito will kicks Kakashi's ass


----------



## ch1p (May 14, 2013)

Wouldn't put past trollbito to bait Kakashi with 'wouldn't you like to see Rin' or Sasuke with 'wouldn't you like to see your parents' again? Then demand them to join him. This is a clich? that is usually made (Oro did it for Tsunade) in these situations. I'm surprised Trollbito hasn't said it to Naruto: 'in a perfect world, you'd have jiriaya and your parents back, blah blah blah'.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 14, 2013)

Dark Uchiha said:


> i predict the last page of the chapter will have juubi becoming sentient and utter the words.
> 
> "WTF is this shit"


best development ever


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 14, 2013)

It's too early for him to be pulling that card.


----------



## Doge (May 14, 2013)

Kabuto makes his glorious return and dominates everyone with OLD BLOOD.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 14, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> best development ever



you know who going to be the voice of the juubi when it becomes animated.

it will be Morgan Freeman

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch5MEJk5ZCQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Golden Circle (May 15, 2013)

Kakashi decided to put his faith in the next generation
Obito decided to put his faith in himself

Naruto faps to Hinata taking the lead
Sakura dies over Sasuke (interpret this as you will)


----------



## Revolution (May 15, 2013)

^
Naruto doesn't need to _fap_ to Hinata


----------



## Gabe (May 15, 2013)

Seems the 4th is first to arrive


----------



## calimike (May 15, 2013)

spoiler is out. Minate to rescue!!  awesome... wait a minute... Naruto seem know his dad and hokages are coming there. Interesting! :amazed


----------



## Gabe (May 15, 2013)

Naruto does not seem surprised wonder if he knew they were revived


----------



## Trojan (May 15, 2013)

OMG FINALLY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Virgofenix (May 15, 2013)

DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD::::::::::::::::::::
*head explodes*

I was not prepared for that.


----------



## tears (May 15, 2013)

someone plz translate pek

cant waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaait !! pek

Naruto seems not too suprised


----------



## queenofepic (May 15, 2013)

Holy shit omg omg omg CHAPTER COME OUT NOW PLZKTHX.


----------



## Revolution (May 15, 2013)

calimike said:


> spoiler is out. Minate to rescue!!  awesome... wait a minute... Naruto seem know his dad and hokages are coming there. Interesting! :amazed



I didn't know you read Japanese.


----------



## Pein (May 15, 2013)

Finally, time for the hokages to bust ass. I would have liked if sasuke was the one who showed up first and he surprised the crap out of sakura and naruto.


----------



## deeewooh (May 15, 2013)

i said wow


----------



## C-Moon (May 15, 2013)

That was quick. I thought they wouldn't show up until things became utterly hopeless.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 15, 2013)

Of course he reads Japanese....

Sakura heals for 17 pages.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 15, 2013)

Oooooo yeeeeaaaaah!!!! I have big feelings about this chapter <3


----------



## ch1p (May 15, 2013)

minato: i hope i'm not late.
naruto: no, you're right on time.

or something real cheesy like that.

wanna see papa and naru-naru fighting together.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (May 15, 2013)

I hope we see Madara's reaction to Hashirama this chapter. I really do.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 15, 2013)

Wow. Sasuke didn't get lost this time, oh thank god.


----------



## Coldhands (May 15, 2013)

They actually arrived? Holycrap 

So... Predict the fights, everyone.

I say Sasuke & Hashirama vs. Madara, Naruto & Minato vs. Obito (after Obito kicks Kakashi's ass) and Tobirama, Hiruzen and the alliance hold back Juubi.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 15, 2013)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> That was quick. I thought they wouldn't showed up until things became utterly hopeless.



I thought the same, but evidently that isn't the case because Naruto is still being healed and there is hardly chaos around him. 

So basically, the back-up comes to save the day before the villains even have a chance to open the gates of hell. 

Go figure.

Maybe Madara is having a total breakdown somewhere over Hashi. I hope it's on-panel.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 15, 2013)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I hope we see Madara's reaction to Hashirama this chapter. I really do.



Oh we all know his reaction. He came.


----------



## Rosi (May 15, 2013)

I wonder whether Obito/Kakashi came back to see their sensei


----------



## calimike (May 15, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> I didn't know you read Japanese.



Based on Naruto's face and reaction. I don't speak Japanese


----------



## Arya Stark (May 15, 2013)

Kishi avoiding cliches


----------



## Trojan (May 15, 2013)

What makes Minato's Kunai appeared in the battlefield? 
he did not threw it from Konoha, did he?


----------



## Golden Circle (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Brain Slug (May 15, 2013)

It's probably just minato who arrives for now; doesn't have have a Ftg seal embedded in naruto?


----------



## Sarry (May 15, 2013)

They Already got there? nice nice. 

Though I have a feeling i won't like this chapter that much....also it is very very convenient that Obito is away while Minato arrived lol


----------



## Arya Stark (May 15, 2013)

Naruto's reaction disappointed me though


----------



## Gunners (May 15, 2013)

Naruto didn't seem shocked, so did he sense him?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 15, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> They actually arrived? Holycrap
> 
> So... Predict the fights, everyone.
> 
> I say Sasuke & Hashirama vs. Madara, Naruto & Minato vs. Obito (after Obito kicks Kakashi's ass) and Tobirama, Hiruzen and the alliance hold back Juubi.



Ditto on the match ups.  And it seems Naruto knew they were arriving or at least his old man was. Come on where is everyone else?


----------



## ch1p (May 15, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Kishi avoiding cliches



Considering the spoiler thread, I got it right and I have no clue about japanese besides recognising kanji.


----------



## Rai (May 15, 2013)

Minato the fastest shinobi of all time


----------



## Coldhands (May 15, 2013)

"Right on time dad?"

Naruto seems like he knew they were coming...
Did he sense them already earlier or what?


----------



## auem (May 15, 2013)

yuppi..!!!!!!!yuppi.!!!!!!....edo kages arrived.!!!..


----------



## Golden Circle (May 15, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Naruto didn't seem shocked, so did he sense him?


That's pretty much a given at this point.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 15, 2013)

Probably he sensed him or felt when he summoned himself to Naruto's tag


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 15, 2013)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I hope we see Madara's reaction to Hashirama this chapter. I really do.



Same here it'll be amazing


> I say Sasuke & Hashirama vs. Madara



Dear god no 

Hashirama vs Madara should be 1-1


----------



## Revolution (May 15, 2013)

No Sasuke this chapter?


----------



## Rose (May 15, 2013)

Have they all arrived??


----------



## Nic (May 15, 2013)

guess in the end Obito being in his own dimension was really a way for Kishi to focus on Madara's story and the Hokages.


----------



## tears (May 15, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Naruto's reaction disappointed me though



true :amazed

maybe they somehow telepathed


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 15, 2013)

Hehehe, the time for the Team Minato reunion is near.


----------



## Nic (May 15, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> "Right on time dad?"
> 
> Naruto seems like he knew they were coming...
> Did he sense them already earlier or what?



well he is a sage so if Madara sense Hashirama it makes sense that Naruto did as well.


----------



## auem (May 15, 2013)

Naruto pretty much sensed them beforehand....that's why he gave away last of his kyubi chakra i guess(taking Kyubi by surprise)...



P.S:*give a big applaud  to kaze 1028*


----------



## Sarry (May 15, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> No Sasuke this chapter?



We only have one picture, don't give up yet 

Plus, come on. The only person Naruto obsesses about is Sasuke. Not even Minato will distract him from it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 15, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Naruto didn't seem shocked, so did he sense him?



Madara sensed Hashirama two chapters ago, so it would be pretty pathetic if Naruto, who is supposedly some godly sensor, can't even tell when his father is coming. 

Or he's just too dumb to be surprised. Also very possible.


----------



## ch1p (May 15, 2013)

I'm disappointed on Nardo's nonchalant attitude as well. Maybe it's like Arya said, he already knew because he sensed it, blah blah blah, but why wouldn't he have gave a sign that he did then.


----------



## Virgofenix (May 15, 2013)

I think Naruto's just not surprised/trying not to look surprised. When the going gets tough, you're pretty much prepared for anything.


----------



## Rosi (May 15, 2013)

Naruto looks so weird on the last panel


----------



## Golden Circle (May 15, 2013)

Oh boy, I sure hope the fodder ninjas aren't solo'd by Juubi, and then Naruto says "you're right on time"!


----------



## Arya Stark (May 15, 2013)

Watch the fun if Minato teleports to Kamui dimension 

I kinda want it


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 15, 2013)

Oh God, the translation.

How cheesy can you get?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 15, 2013)

I was right. 

Like I've been predicting for weeks and like I said last week the whole point Obito and Kakashi are fighting in another dimension is a way to focus on the Kages, Madara, the Jyuubi and alliance. That's the whole point. It gets Tobi out of the action so that when Madara and the Kages are taken care of we can get back to Tobi. It's pretty predictable. 

All going according to plan. Should be pretty interesting.


----------



## Nic (May 15, 2013)

Naruto is about to receive the second half the Kyuubi.


----------



## Jad (May 15, 2013)

If one of the Edo Kages reveals they can open 8 Gates I am going to flip out in anger!


----------



## Arya Stark (May 15, 2013)

My body is ready for reunions

Where is Tobirama though ?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 15, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Watch the fun if Minato teleports to Kamui dimension
> 
> I kinda want it



I don't  blame you.


----------



## Gabe (May 15, 2013)

Jad said:


> If one of the Edo Kages reveals they can open 8 Gates I am going to flip out in anger!



I put my money on the 3rd he knew every Justus in Kohona supposedly


----------



## ShadowReij (May 15, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> My body is ready for reunions
> 
> Where is Tobirama though ?



I agree. Where the hell is everyone else?


----------



## Luftwaffles (May 15, 2013)

Why do I feel that once they exit the Kamui dimension, Obito will have Kakashi dead and picked up by the throat?


----------



## Sarry (May 15, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> My body is ready for reunions
> 
> Where is Tobirama though ?



Staring down Madara!

no need to waste time on fodder, at least for Tobirama


----------



## RBL (May 15, 2013)

Jad said:


> If one of the Edo Kages reveals they can open 8 Gates I am going to flip out in anger!



i'm with you.

'the lotus flower, blossoms twice'

that is gai and lee's unique technique.

on: is the minato scan true?


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 15, 2013)

Holy shit Minato sama!


----------



## queenofepic (May 15, 2013)

I need this chapter like yesterday.
Where is Sasuke? Where is Hashi? Where is everyone omg.
Can't wait to see Minatos reaction to Trollbito. If he ever comes out of the damn Kamui dimension.


----------



## Nic (May 15, 2013)

Deus ex Shinobi said:


> Why do I feel that once they exit the Kamui dimension, Obito will have Kakashi dead and picked up by the throat?


 I don't think Obito will kill kakashi but i definitely could see him near death.


----------



## Rosi (May 15, 2013)

I see NarSak fans saying how cool it is that the first thing Minato sees is his future daughter-in-law healing his son


----------



## Xin (May 15, 2013)

I predict Minato showing up.


----------



## Moon Fang (May 15, 2013)

Wasn't expecting them so early.


----------



## Gabe (May 15, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I see NarSak fans saying how cool it is that the first thing Minato see is his future daughter-in-law healing his son



Then Sakura sees sasuke and punches naruto out the way


----------



## calimike (May 15, 2013)

I predict Madara defeat all Hokages because he is immortal. Madara keep come back to alive!


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 15, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> I agree. Where the hell is everyone else?



The only reunion Kishi is bothering with this week is the one we already got, it seems.


----------



## Edo Madara (May 15, 2013)

MINATO IS HERE BABY !! and Naruto already know it ? did Kishi told him or something


----------



## Palpatine (May 15, 2013)

calimike said:


> I predict Madara defeat all Hokages because he is immortal. Madara keep come back to alive!



Hokages are immortal too...


----------



## ShadowReij (May 15, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I see NarSak fans saying how cool it is that the first thing Minato see is his future daughter-in-law healing his son





Gabe said:


> Then Sakura sees sasuke and pouches naruto out the way



We have the possiblity of all of the A-Team arriving earlier then expected and you two bring this up?


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 15, 2013)

I wonder if Minato will have memory of their Pain arc encounter.  Don't think Kishi can avoid explaining that next chapter.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (May 15, 2013)

Well, if the Hokages got here already then I see all shit hitting the fan for all of them when the Juubi transforms completely.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 15, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I see NarSak fans saying how cool it is that the first thing Minato see is his future daughter-in-law healing his son


Someone should tell them that NarSak sank one hundred chapters ago.


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 15, 2013)

Madara aint doing shit with Minato and Hashirama there.


----------



## Palpatine (May 15, 2013)

Naruto seems pretty calm in that last panel. I think he'd be more...you know, surprised.


----------



## Lelouch71 (May 15, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Sakura sees Minato and pushes  naruto out the way


I had to do some correction


----------



## Moon Fang (May 15, 2013)

Hmm you guys think Hashi is going to make any attempt at sealing Madara or are they just gonna go balls to the wall ?


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 15, 2013)

Damn I really hope Kishi postpones the other kages arrival.  I wanna see Minato 1 on 1 Madara a bit.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 15, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> Hmm you guys think Hashi is going to make any attempt at sealing Madara or are they just gonna go balls to the wall ?



They're going to have some fun together. 

Hashi was all excited about seeing his bff again. I don't think that is going to suddenly change.


----------



## Sarry (May 15, 2013)

Final Jutsu said:


> Damn I really hope Kishi postpones the other kages arrival.  I wanna see Minato 1 on 1 Madara a bit.



Ya know, Kishi could make it so that Madara defeats Minato without much trouble. 

After all, only Hashi can beat Madara


----------



## ShadowReij (May 15, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> The only reunion Kishi is bothering with this week is the one we already got, it seems.


Sonuva bitch. 

On the plus side a more dramatic entrance for Sasuke and Hashi 

But sonuva bitch. 


Moon Fang said:


> Hmm you guys think Hashi is going to make any attempt at sealing Madara or are they just gonna go balls to the wall ?



You know Madara will want the usual dance for old times sake.


----------



## Fay (May 15, 2013)

Uhm...where are the others? I hope not only Minato is there


----------



## Arya Stark (May 15, 2013)

Credits to Naymles 












​


----------



## Edo Madara (May 15, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> I agree. Where the hell is everyone else?



Minato is the fastest, that's why he comes first.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 15, 2013)

Final Jutsu said:


> Damn I really hope Kishi postpones the other kages arrival.  I wanna see Minato 1 on 1 Madara a bit.


Madara can eat Minato for breakfast. Surely you forget how Obito defeated him, never mind how Madara will treat him.


----------



## Rosi (May 15, 2013)

We only got part of the spread(i hope that it's a spread)


----------



## Tonymbou (May 15, 2013)

Minato will solo Madara.

Questions?


----------



## vered (May 15, 2013)

im surprised Naruto isnt surprised to see his dad.


----------



## Harbour (May 15, 2013)

*Tobirama* teleports everyone with own Hiraishin on short distances without marks.

*Minato:* I tired this turtle shit! Good bye slowly loosers. *teleport himself directly on the battlefield*

That how it can be.


----------



## KingBoo (May 15, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> Minato is the fastest, that's why he comes first.



that's what she said


----------



## Gunners (May 15, 2013)

Minato should summon Naruto some new clothes. Biggest battle in the ninja world and he's wearing that that ridiculous orange jump suit. smh.


----------



## ch1p (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Fay (May 15, 2013)

Rosi said:


> We only got part of the spread.



I hope you're right otherwise I'll be so disappointed


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 15, 2013)

Sarry said:


> Ya know, Kishi could make it so that Madara defeats Minato without much trouble.
> 
> After all, only Hashi can beat Madara



Won't happen.  Not after that pimp entrance.   I'd like to see Minato test Madara, then Hashi comes and be like "The new generation has gotten quite powerful for this young guy to rival Uchiha Madara".  Forum crash


----------



## Golden Circle (May 15, 2013)

vered said:


> im surprised Naruto isnt surprised to see his dad.


The image Kishi's showing here is that Naruto is more mature than most expectations of him on the forum and in the fandom.


----------



## Gabe (May 15, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Madara can eat Minato for breakfast. Surely you forget how Obito defeated him, never mind how Madara will treat him.



I know madara would win easily but obito did not beat minato it was the other way around with the rasengan to the back


----------



## Gunners (May 15, 2013)

vered said:


> im surprised Naruto isnt surprised to see his dad.



He would have sensed him, it's possible that he would have sensed Orochimaru too so he'd have an inkling of how he was summoned.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 15, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> Minato is the fastest, that's why he comes first.


Kushina must of been disappointed then. Bam. 


Rainbow Dash said:


> Madara can eat Minato for breakfast. Surely you forget how Obito defeated him, never mind how Madara will treat him.



Obito defeated Minato? Yeah, we'll go with that. 

Where's that gif when you need it?


----------



## Arya Stark (May 15, 2013)

"Flash! AAAA SAVIOR OF THE UNIVERSE!"

Chapter's theme song.


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 15, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Madara can eat Minato for breakfast. Surely you forget how Obito defeated him, never mind how Madara will treat him.




Obito didn't do shit.  He got slapped so hard his plans were delayed 16+ years.


----------



## Gunners (May 15, 2013)

Also I like how Naruto completely forgets Neji. 

''Am I late''. 

The correct answer should have been ''Yeah it would have been nice if you guys showed up when most of the alliance was getting annihilated by mokuton sticks''.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 15, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> You know Madara will want the usual dance for old times sake.



They are going to have a delicious reunion.



Rainbow Dash said:


> Madara can eat Minato for breakfast. Surely you forget how Obito defeated him, never mind how Madara will treat him.







Rosi said:


> We only got part of the spread(i hope that it's a spread)



Eh well. I want an entire chapter of Madara salivating over Hashirama.


----------



## RBL (May 15, 2013)

lol take my +rep


omg no, no minato, i mean yes but no, i don't like this characters and his fanbase is the worst fanbase ever existed.

on: i wanted to see more alliance vs juubi before the kages appeared.


----------



## vered (May 15, 2013)

Gunners said:


> He would have sensed him, it's possible that he would have sensed Orochimaru too so he'd have an inkling of how he was summoned.



yea,if Madara sensed hashirama its possible Naruto sensed Minato/oro and Sasuke in BM.


----------



## sagroth (May 15, 2013)

Palpatine said:


> Naruto seems pretty calm in that last panel. I think he'd be more...you know, surprised.



Naruto sensed the Kin/Gin partial Kyuubi chakra in lesser bijuu mode inside a super-reinforced barrier. Naruto has been in 9tails mode most of the time recently, and Minato has fully half the Kyuubi inside him.

I'm not surprised if he sensed Minato coming


----------



## auem (May 15, 2013)

Fay said:


> Uhm...where are the others? I hope not only Minato is there


i think they have arrived too...we will see them in the next chapter....
or they have already arrived,but chapter ended with Minato and Naruto meeting..


----------



## Edo Madara (May 15, 2013)

Palpatine said:


> Naruto seems pretty calm in that last panel. I think he'd be more...you know, surprised.



Naruto already knew ? or Kishi just told him ? maybe it's


----------



## Harbour (May 15, 2013)

Guys, you know, why Kishimoto make Obito to teleport from the battlefield for a minute before there Minatop appeared. The oneshot will be unavoidable and Kakashi wont get the development.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 15, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Also I like how Naruto completely forgets Neji.
> 
> ''Am I late''.
> 
> The correct answer should have been ''Yeah it would have been nice if you guys showed up when most of the alliance was getting annihilated by mokuton sticks''.



But that isn't "cool"!


----------



## Lovely (May 15, 2013)

It seems Sasuke/Taka did not arrive yet?


----------



## vered (May 15, 2013)

anyway i wonder if it means Sasuke and the others have arrived as well.


----------



## ch1p (May 15, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> The image Kishi's showing here is that Naruto is more mature than most expectations of him on the forum and in the fandom.



I guess he's growing up. I don't mind it, if he keeps the rythm and acknowledge he needs help from others already.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 15, 2013)

I think most of chapter will be KakaObi.I wouldn't be surprised if Alliance shows up only for 3 pages.


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (May 15, 2013)

vered said:


> im surprised Naruto isnt surprised to see his dad.



Naruto surprise face is probably in another panel that came beforehand. Minato most likely did something other just arriving


----------



## Harbour (May 15, 2013)

Well, interesting why there is the Kunai.
Would be lol, if Minato already did something against Madara or Juubi. Forum will crash, indeed.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 15, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> They are going to have a delicious reunion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We know Madara's reaction already. 




Brandon Lee said:


> lol take my +rep
> 
> 
> omg no, no minato, i mean yes but no, i don't like this characters and his fanbase is the worst fanbase ever existed.
> ...



There wasn't going to be much of an alliance left if they didn't show up sooner.


----------



## Rosi (May 15, 2013)

It's actually sad as fuck that the only thing keeps people interested in this manga lately is fanservice like reunions and hyped up Hokages soloing


----------



## KevKev (May 15, 2013)

Naruto's and Minato's line is both cheesy and epic at the same time.


----------



## vered (May 15, 2013)

Minato can now give Naruto the other half of the kyubii power-A major power up coming his way.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 15, 2013)

vered said:


> anyway i wonder if it means Sasuke and the others have arrived as well.



The million dollar question right here. We need everyone.


----------



## freeforall (May 15, 2013)

minato will hand over the other half of kyubi chakra thus re-energizing naruto.


----------



## Magician (May 15, 2013)

So most of the chapter is shit until the end. 

I hate cliffhangers.


----------



## Coldhands (May 15, 2013)

Yup. I wonder how Naruto's BM will evolve now that he (most likely) gets Yin Kurama as well.


----------



## RBL (May 15, 2013)

right on time?

wtf is wrong with naruto, lots of unnamed ninjas has already died, shikamaru and ino's parents and neji just died too, just in time for what?


----------



## Edo Madara (May 15, 2013)

Harbour said:


> *Tobirama* teleports everyone with own Hiraishin on short distances without marks.
> 
> *Minato:* I tired this turtle shit! Good bye slowly loosers. *teleport himself directly on the battlefield*
> 
> That how it can be.



Of course 

Now Fanboys can end this stupid argument about which Hiraishin is better


----------



## Harbour (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 15, 2013)

It's pretty obvious what'll happen. 

We get a few pages of Tobi/Kakashi. Nothing serious. We skip to the Alliance battle and then the Kages arrive. Afterwards we deal with Madara and the Kages and then Madara gets taken out while the Jyuubi gets damaged a bit but he transforms. Afterwards when things are looking well for them Tobi pops back up stirring up more trouble especially with Sasuke on the battlefield. The sole reason this happened was to get him out of the action anyway. There's no way Tobi would be in the middle of the action with the Kages, Madara and the Jyuubi. This dimension saves him and his defeat for a bit while the others are taken care of. Afterwards he'll come back and boom we get to his final leg. 

I look forward to the other Kages personally. I think Minato will be there mostly helping Naruto get his next power-up while Sandaime will lead the force against Jyuubi. I mean what else is he going to do? Hashirama and Tobirama will face Madara. 

Overall things are developing well. As for Naruto not being surprised he sensed Minato. There's no other possible way.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 15, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> right on time?
> 
> wtf is wrong with naruto, lots of unnamed ninjas has already died, shikamaru and ino's parents and neji just died too, just in time for what?



He just ran out of juice I would say that's pretty timely.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 15, 2013)

Even if he sensed Minato, why is he not surprised that Minato is even around?


----------



## Windowgazer (May 15, 2013)

But seriously, the both lines by Naruto and Minato are really cliche, Jesus xDD

It would be cool if Sasuke would say that same line he said way back in the land of wave arc after he saved Naruto. It would be epic!!!!


----------



## Revolution (May 15, 2013)

Rosi said:


> It's actually sad as fuck that the only thing keeps people interested in this manga lately is fanservice like reunions and hyped up Hokages soloing



Does this include a desire to see Sasukes story unfold as he becomes the savior if his clan and the redemption of Itachi?  Sauce has the burden of the survival of his entire clan resting on his shoulders, so I would not call that "fanservice".  There is more to Naruto then homoerotica.


----------



## Edo Madara (May 15, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Even if he sensed Minato, why is he not surprised that Minato is even around?



He's already got surprised reaction when he sensed him ?


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (May 15, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> right on time?
> 
> wtf is wrong with naruto, lots of unnamed ninjas has already died, shikamaru and ino's parents and neji just died too, just in time for what?



All those people died before the hokages were brought back to impure world. What be the point of Naruto telling that people died even before he could possible do anything?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 15, 2013)

Windowgazer said:


> But seriously, the both lines by Naruto and Minato are really cliche, Jesus xDD
> 
> It would be cool if Sasuke would say that same line he said way back in the land of wave arc after he saved Naruto. It would be epic!!!!



It's shounen, cheezy one liners and moments are abound.


----------



## RBL (May 15, 2013)

Burning_Neoxor said:


> All those people died before the hokages were brought back to impure world. What be the point of Naruto telling that people died even before he could possible do anything?



what i mean, is that, how can naruto even say that he was right in time 

seems like he totally forgot neji's and everybody's death.

he could have said any other shit, but not 'right in time'


----------



## Fay (May 15, 2013)

I really wanted to see Hashi and Sasuke arrive


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 15, 2013)

Burning_Neoxor said:


> All those people died before the hokages were brought back to impure world. What be the point of Naruto telling that people died even before he could possible do anything?



And why are we assuming that Naruto knew the exact second they were brought back?


----------



## Nic (May 15, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It's pretty obvious what'll happen.
> 
> We get a few pages of Tobi/Kakashi. Nothing serious. We skip to the Alliance battle and then the Kages arrive. Afterwards we deal with Madara and the Kages and then Madara gets taken out while the Jyuubi gets damaged a bit but he transforms. Afterwards when things are looking well for them Tobi pops back up stirring up more trouble especially with Sasuke on the battlefield. The sole reason this happened was to get him out of the action anyway. There's no way Tobi would be in the middle of the action with the Kages, Madara and the Jyuubi. This dimension saves him and his defeat for a bit while the others are taken care of. Afterwards he'll come back and boom we get to his final leg.
> 
> ...


I'm starting to think so as well. 


First Tsurugi said:


> Even if he sensed Minato, why is he not surprised that Minato is even around?



well considering every strong person that was dead was brought back, i'm guessing he's used to it by now.


----------



## ch1p (May 15, 2013)

Naruto is a dumbass, we all knew this. Forget about it, geez. Just concentrate on father and son reuniting, no matter how dumbass both are.


----------



## Gabe (May 15, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> what i mean, is that, how can naruto even say that he was right in time
> 
> seems like he totally forgot neji's and everybody's death.
> 
> he could have said any other shit, but not 'right in time'



Good words if he saved alliance members from dying the dead are got gotta focus on the ones in trouble


----------



## Arya Stark (May 15, 2013)

Minato let Neji die.


----------



## Fay (May 15, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Naruto is a dumbass, we all knew this. Forget about it, geez. Just concentrate on father and son reuniting, no matter how dumbass both are.


Why should we care about that? They already had a reunion in Pain arc & it's not like Minato can do something against Madara.

Now Madara has eagerly waited for Hashi since 2 chapters ago and now he still has to wait just like me.


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 15, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Minato let Neji die.



But now Hinata is sad, vulnerable, and desperate.  All part of the plan ?  What a dad.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 15, 2013)

I'd have liked better if all Hokages entered with a "Big Damn Heroes" moment.


oh well.


----------



## Fay (May 15, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> I'd have liked better if they entered with a "Big Damn Heroes" moment.
> 
> 
> oh well.



Kishi should have watched Avengers for inspiration.


----------



## Abz (May 15, 2013)

Well then...I was like....SOoooo totally wrong....

lol kishi...

And I agree with Kyuubi Sage on the order in which the Kages will help...

but seems to be that kakashi and obito will see them later


----------



## Golden Circle (May 15, 2013)

Final Jutsu said:


> But now Hinata is sad, vulnerable, and desperate.  All part of the plan ?  What a dad.


DAE have a pimpdad?


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (May 15, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> what i mean, is that, how can naruto even say that he was right in time
> 
> seems like he totally forgot neji's and everybody's death.
> 
> he could have said any other shit, but not 'right in time'



You seriously overthinking a cheesy moment between a son and father. Minato probably just got there to save some fodder or block attack that was headed towards Naruto.  You can't expect Kishimoto to drag Neji's death in at that moment like that.


----------



## Nic (May 15, 2013)

wouldn't be surprised if Minato is the only one to appear so far.  I mean he is supposed to be the fastest shinobi out there.


----------



## falconzx (May 15, 2013)

So Naruto should complain like a spoiled brat ?


----------



## Arya Stark (May 15, 2013)

Fay said:


> Kishi should have watched Avengers for inspiration.



Imagine a big spread with four of them jumping on the same time with Sasuke in the middle 


kishikishikishi


----------



## ShadowReij (May 15, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Minato let Neji die.


And nothing of real value was lost. 


Final Jutsu said:


> But now Hinata is sad, vulnerable, and desperate.  All part of the plan ?  What a dad.



Dat Minato.


----------



## Fay (May 15, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Imagine a big spread with four of them jumping on the same time with Sasuke in the middle
> 
> 
> kishikishikishi



Insert epic music and the scene would have been so badass


----------



## ShadowReij (May 15, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Imagine a big spread with four of them jumping on the same time with Sasuke in the middle
> 
> 
> kishikishikishi



Followed by a random explosion in the background.


----------



## ch1p (May 15, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Imagine a big spread with four of them jumping on the same time with Sasuke in the middle
> 
> 
> kishikishikishi



dat colour page


----------



## Harbour (May 15, 2013)

Interesting, counting there kunai appeared, and "Was i late?" from Minato, he may already saved Naruto and/or Alliance from some crazy shit Juubi casted in the last chapter. I hope for that, afterall.


----------



## ch1p (May 15, 2013)

Fay said:


> Why should we care about that? They already had a reunion in Pain arc & it's not like Minato can do something against Madara.
> 
> Now Madara has eagerly waited for Hashi since 2 chapters ago and now he still has to wait just like me.



Because you haven't seen double rasengan powered by the power of family yet.


----------



## RBL (May 15, 2013)

meh i don't care about minato.

what can he do right now, he is nothing against madara/obito.

and he already had his screen time with the pain invasion.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 15, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Followed by a random explosion in the background.



Background music


----------



## Arya Stark (May 15, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Because you haven't seen double rasengan powered by the power of family yet.



We actually did,

In "The Lost Tower" movie.


----------



## ch1p (May 15, 2013)

>late to save Obito from being molested by an old man stuffed by rocks.
>late to save Rin from mist / as she transformed into tailed beast / suicided by kakashi's hand.
>late to save Kushina from that clusterfuck.
>late to save Neji from dying and to save NarSak from being trolled by the handhold
>late to save Kakashi from being mindfucked in the Kamui dimension.

>not too late to save Nardo.

Minato needed to die and be "born" again to do right.



Arya Stark said:


> We actually did,
> 
> In "The Lost Tower" movie.



I don't watch the anime.


----------



## RBL (May 15, 2013)

ch1p said:


> >late to save Obito from being molested by an old man stuffed by rocks.
> >late to save Rin from mist / as she transformed into tailed beast / suicided by kakashi's hand.
> >late to save Kushina from that clusterfuck.
> >late to save Neji from dying and to save NarSak from being trolled by the handhold
> ...



minato is nothing compared to the king


----------



## Abz (May 15, 2013)

Gordon Namikaze......



Flashh AHHHHH

fuck yeah my GIF from a while back is so legit now 


​


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 15, 2013)

Wow Kishi sure is going fast. Minato's there, the other Edo Hokages plus Sasuke and the others must be there as well. 

But if Sakura's still healing Naruto it must mean he's really drained and Hinata and the others are still buying them time or either have the spotlight in this week's chapter. Hmm...

And no sign of Obito nor Kakashi, they must still be at Tetrisland. Maybe they'll remain there till Edo Madara is severely injured or something like that happens...

Reading the dialogue shared by Naruto and Minato, Minato must've arrived just when Madara or the Juubi were gonna do some big attack. Maybe the Juubi fired another huge Bijuudama and Minato used that space/time barrier to transport the jutsu off to somewhere else. Hence why Naruto says he arrived just in the nick of time.

Looking forward for the chapter to come out.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 15, 2013)

I hope DeS enjoys their ban. 


The only thing that could've topped this off is if Kushina came back too.


----------



## Deana (May 15, 2013)

ch1p said:


> >late to save Obito from being molested by an old man stuffed by rocks.
> >late to save Rin from mist / as she transformed into tailed beast / suicided by kakashi's hand.
> >late to save Kushina from that clusterfuck.
> >late to save Neji from dying and to save NarSak from being trolled by the handhold
> ...


Oh god, he failed his students sooo bad.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 15, 2013)

GunX2 said:


> Going to be sure to dodge the forums this week...the Minato wank will be of epic magnitude.


So long as they don't say silly things like Minato > YourHeadcanonsStrongestCharacter(tm) just to tick you off, I'm all for it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 15, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> meh i don't care about minato.
> 
> what can he do right now, he is nothing against madara/obito.
> 
> and he already had his screen time with the pain invasion.



Yeah the guy who specialize in seals has nothing against an Edo.

I actually think the 4 kages are overkill which means juubi is going to reach its final form soon.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 15, 2013)

ch1p said:


> >late to save Obito from being molested by an old man stuffed by rocks.
> >late to save Rin from mist / as she transformed into tailed beast / suicided by kakashi's hand.
> >late to save Kushina from that clusterfuck.
> >late to save Neji from dying and to save NarSak from being trolled by the handhold
> ...


What a record.

I seriously think that Minato may not be wanked so hard if his hair weren't so long.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 15, 2013)

ch1p said:


> *>late to save Obito from being molested by an old man stuffed by rocks.*
> *>late to save Rin from mist / as she transformed into tailed beast / suicided by kakashi's hand.*
> >late to save Kushina from that clusterfuck.
> >late to save Neji from dying and to save NarSak from being trolled by the handhold
> ...



Sensei of the year award goes to Namikaze Minato! 




> I don't watch the anime.



ur loss


----------



## WraithX959 (May 15, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Because you haven't seen double rasengan powered by the power of family yet.



I would prefer a father-son Rasengan.


----------



## ch1p (May 15, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> I would prefer a father-son Rasengan.



That's what I mean.


----------



## santanico (May 15, 2013)

is the spoiler confirmed real? cuz....


----------



## Gunners (May 15, 2013)

Jokes aside, Minato was on time. He was summoned after Neji, and many others got waxed, so from Naruto's point ( and logically) it is unreasonable to expect him to get there any sooner. As things stand all is not lost, therefore 'he was on time'.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 15, 2013)

starr said:


> is the spoiler confirmed real? cuz....


kaze is a legit spoiler provider who knows their way around the places where they are posted. 

yes it is legit.



Gunners said:


> Jokes aside, Minato was on time. He was summoned after Neji, and many others got waxed, so from Naruto's point ( and logically) it is unreasonable to expect him to get there any sooner. As things stand all is not lost, therefore 'he was on time'.


Well, yes, but i like to think that some arcs happen simultaneously, you see... 

and the battlefield didn't get put on pause, so...


----------



## santanico (May 15, 2013)

I ask because i found it a bit extreme that they would switch back to the other fight so fast, but hell, this is alright.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 15, 2013)

ch1p said:


> >late to save Obito from being molested by an old man stuffed by rocks.
> >late to save Rin from mist / as she transformed into tailed beast / suicided by kakashi's hand.
> >late to save Kushina from that clusterfuck.
> >late to save Neji from dying and to save NarSak from being trolled by the handhold
> ...



I know its hard to believe, but Minato is no god,  he can not be everywhere at once.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 15, 2013)

Jesus christ. All that manliness is one panel. I'm fucking done. I can't take all this awesomeness week after week.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 15, 2013)

starr said:


> I ask because i found it a bit extreme that they would switch back to the other fight so fast, but hell, this is alright.



Well that appears to be the last page of the chapter, so there's no telling what the rest of the chapter is about.


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 15, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> I know its hard to believe, but Minato is no god,  he can not be everywhere at once.




You know, God lets people die all the time.  So your evidence sucks.  Please delete your blasphemous post.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 15, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> I know its hard to believe, but Minato is no god,  he can not be everywhere at once.


but muh kage bushin
but muh expectations


----------



## Dark Red Z (May 15, 2013)

Someone needs to insert this panel's Minato into the panel of Kakashi already having killed Rin.

"Am I late?"


----------



## Edo Madara (May 15, 2013)

Why fanboys always arguing over stupid things ? 

fanboy A : "WTF Minato is late, why he thinks he come on time bla bla yadda yadda whinning whinning"

fanboy B : "No, he comes on time because bla bla bla bla yadda yadda"

fanboy C : "No it's not bla bla bla yadda yadda"


----------



## Golden Circle (May 15, 2013)

Final Jutsu said:


> You know, God lets people die all the time.  So your evidence sucks.  Please delete your blasphemous post.


Careful, your bias is showing.


----------



## Abz (May 15, 2013)

WraithX959 said:


> I would prefer a father-son Rasengan.



*cringes* 



it's going to happen...i can just feel it


----------



## Trojan (May 15, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> I know its hard to believe, *but Minato is no god*,  he can not be everywhere at once.



How is that hard to believe? lol 
anyway, it's just haters opinion, the manga said something else in a lot of these
like


> View Post
> >late to save Obito from being molested by an old man stuffed by rocks.
> >late to save Rin from mist / as she transformed into tailed beast / suicided by kakashi's hand.
> >late to save Kakashi from being mindfucked in the Kamui dimension.



all of these are Kakashi's responsibility since he was the leader to his team
not Minato. But. some people are not intelligent enough to understand even though
Kisho said it straight. lol 


> >late to save Neji from dying and to save NarSak from being trolled by the handhold


lol, it's like wth 


> >not too late to save Nardo.



little Naruto is special, who can be more important than his son. lol


----------



## santanico (May 15, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Well that appears to be the last page of the chapter, so there's no telling what the rest of the chapter is about.



Still, he's appeared sooner than what usually happens, at least I think.


----------



## Sarry (May 15, 2013)

To be honest. I am not worried about Minato and Madara. 
Kishi's been hammering about "Hashi is the only guy that can defeat Madara". We've already seen the current Gokage been torn to pieces by Madara. 

So Minato will show off, as Kishi likes to do. But Madara will outshine him and shut him up.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 15, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> How is that hard to believe? lol
> anyway, it's just haters opinion, the manga said something else in a lot of these
> like
> 
> ...


You make very good points.  I'll be sure to watch out haters from both sides of the spectrum this week. 




> But. some people are not intelligent enough to understand even though
> Kisho said it straight. lol


Come on, now... don't be like that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 15, 2013)

Final Jutsu said:


> You know, God lets people die all the time.  So your evidence sucks.  Please delete your blasphemous post.



You serious? Dude I was.talking about him being omnipotent.


----------



## ch1p (May 15, 2013)

Dark Red Z said:


> Someone needs to insert this panel's Minato into the panel of Kakashi already having killed Rin.
> 
> "Am I late?"



I was doing a series on all the people I mentioned.


----------



## Harbour (May 15, 2013)

Now, after the fresh drugs, i want more spoilers.
Are Hokages and Sasuke team there and what Madara's reaction on that.


----------



## Rose (May 15, 2013)

The wars; they begin.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 15, 2013)

Sarry said:


> To be honest. I am not worried about Minato and Madara.
> Kishi's been hammering about "Hashi is the only guy that can defeat Madara". We've already seen the current Gokage been torn to pieces by Madara.
> 
> So Minato will show off, as Kishi likes to do. But Madara will outshine him and shut him up.



IMO it's kind of a given that Minato will do something flashy and impressive against Madara. All of the Hokages will, Hashirama more so than others because he can make Madara jizz in excitement. It's kind of what they're there for. 

Defeating him once and for all is still up to the almighty New Generation though.


----------



## Gunners (May 15, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> Why fanboys always arguing over stupid things ?
> 
> fanboy A : "WTF Minato is late, why he thinks he come on time bla bla yadda yadda whinning whinning"
> 
> ...


Relax, it is not that big of deal. If you think about it, the meaningless talk that follows the chapter is more entertaining than the chapter itself. 

That said I wonder how things flowed this chapter. Kakashi Obito- Battlefield- Introduction? Way Minato was introduced, it is possible that he deflected an attack?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 15, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Relax, it is not that big of deal. If you think about it, the meaningless talk that follows the chapter is more entertaining than the chapter itself.
> 
> That said I wonder how things flowed this chapter. Kakashi Obito- Battlefield- Introduction? Way Minato was introduced, it is possible that he deflected an attack?



That's what I am predicted. He must've used his space/time barrier Fuuinjutsu to deflect either a Bijuudama from the Juubi or another new jutsu from Madara. But I am betting more on the Juubi thing.


----------



## Edo Madara (May 15, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> That's what I am predicted. He must've used his space/time barrier Fuuinjutsu to deflect either a Bijuudama from the Juubi or another new jutsu from Madara. But I am betting more on the Juubi thing.



I hope he redirected it to Juubi face


----------



## Shattering (May 15, 2013)

Sooo Naruto sensed his father and the others getting close? I was expecting Sasuke to be the first one getting there, I guess I'll have to wait another week


----------



## Leptirica (May 15, 2013)

Naruto doesn't look at all surprised. O_o


----------



## RBL (May 15, 2013)

What happened to rock lee? is he dead? 

last time we saw him, he was kicking madara in half.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 15, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> I hope he redirected it to Juubi face



Yeah most likely. But it won't faze the Bijuu much, it even swallowed it's own Bijuudama plus Killerbee's and nothing happened.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 15, 2013)

Lord Kurama's reaction please.


----------



## bearzerger (May 15, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> What happened to rock lee? is he dead?
> 
> last time we saw him, he was kicking madara in half.



Rock Lee, Hinata, Shikamaru and everyone else dies in this chapter but since Sasuke and Minato arrive Naruto didn't even notice.


----------



## Shattering (May 15, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Rock Lee, Hinata, Shikamaru and everyone else dies in this chapter but since Sasuke and Minato arrive Naruto didn't even notice.



It's funny cause it could actually happen


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 15, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Rock Lee, Hinata, Shikamaru and everyone else dies in this chapter but since Sasuke and Minato arrive Naruto didn't even notice.




And he won't notice til the wars done, and someone isn't there to slap his exhausted body down. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Come at me Sakura fans


----------



## Coldhands (May 15, 2013)

To be honest I'm way more interested in Naruto meeting Sasuke again. Couldn't really care less about Minato.


----------



## RBL (May 15, 2013)

rock lee can't die, his power of will is too damn strong. dat youth


----------



## ShadowReij (May 15, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> To be honest I'm way more interested in Naruto meeting Sasuke again. Couldn't really care less about Minato.



I'm more interested on everyone's reaction to the calvary in all honesty, four dead super kages and a supposed enemy of the world. That's bound to have quite a few people go.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 15, 2013)

Well that was exciting.

Not.




Madara

...because evidently some people didn't get it.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 15, 2013)

What a boring and cheesy chapter it was 

The only good thing was Obito's confession to Kakashi


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 15, 2013)

Well suddenly Kakashi's x-scar he got early from Obito re-appeared again.

More consistency there, Kishi, c'mon. 

*reads the chapter*


----------



## ch1p (May 15, 2013)




----------



## RBL (May 15, 2013)

i liked obito's and kakashi's part

but overall it was a boring chapter.


----------



## Cjones (May 15, 2013)

Ugh, the Gokage cliffhanger is _still_ going.

Nice entrance by Minato though.


----------



## ch1p (May 15, 2013)

ten tails = venusaur


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 15, 2013)

Kakashi 

and Dat BAMFlash resuce


----------



## ch1p (May 15, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> What a boring and cheesy chapter it was
> 
> The only good thing was Obito's confession to Kakashi



I liked Kakashi's answer to Obito as well, didn't you?


----------



## Skywalker (May 15, 2013)

*Silly Bee*

You're supposed to be helpful.


----------



## Xin (May 15, 2013)

Well the whole shinobi allianz did a good job slowing the bijudama down until Minato got rid of it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 15, 2013)

Nice speech Kakashi. And Sakura too.

Naruto only had one line in the end though.

Decent chapter.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 15, 2013)

Man I scared shitless for a minute

Thought Bee was gonna take one for the team


----------



## kluang (May 15, 2013)

Ten Tails use Solar beam


----------



## Abz (May 15, 2013)

*Flash!! AHHH!*













C'mon sing it with me!

Flash, Aaaahhhhhh,

 Saviour of the universe!!!​


----------



## Overhaul (May 15, 2013)

What should have been Naruto's reaction to Minato appearing on the battlefield.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 15, 2013)

Yes, OP, that was my reaction.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 15, 2013)

I expected Princes of the universe from Queen here.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 15, 2013)

This chapter was alright, but where's Sasuke.

Couldn't Minato have warped the entire team or something.

All this proves is that Minato isn't a team player.


----------



## Abz (May 15, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> I expected Princes of the universe from Queen here.



" King of the Impossible ..."


----------



## Red Raptor (May 15, 2013)

What this chapter (and last chapter) proved is kishi would rather draw fodder Nin rather than Kiba, Shino, Lee, Tenten and Sai. Or Temari and Kankuro (where the hell has he been?). If you're not Sakura or Hinata, OR TEAM ASUMA, you won't need panel time at all.

Even though if he'd allowed Tenten to continue using the Bashosen, with the extra chakra that naruto gave her earlier, she could have done something like this Doton wall thing with the Fan. Or at least contributed to it.

Every chapter just makes me madder and madder. And I'm an Ino fan as well.


----------



## ninjaneko (May 15, 2013)

Sakura speechifying and rousing the troops. Good girl.
Ino developing her skillz to 'mad' level. Good job to her too.
Shika being so usefully brainy. Good boy.
Kakashi laying the verbal smackdown on Obito with wise, Kakashi speeches. You're a good one, Kakashi, aye.

Man, even Chouji's one panel expression inspired a figurative tip of my hat. 

Everyone's just doing so well today 

Allegory of the week: Fill your aching heart with the real stuff, not illusory happiness.

Finally, Juubi is gross, as usual. It just needs to die and stop being disgusting.


----------



## Bill G (May 15, 2013)

I'm just disappointed that Obito wasn't around to see Minato arrive just in time for a last-second save. Perfect set-up for a sarcastic hate-filled comment.


----------



## Rosi (May 15, 2013)

"What can fill a hole" 

Chapter names get weirder and weirder.


----------



## Addy (May 15, 2013)

*title of the chapter "what can fill a hole"*

my dirty mind can't stop laughing


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 15, 2013)

> "What can fill a hole"

> "I like you Kakashi"

Oh my..


----------



## Addy (May 15, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> > "What can fill a hole"
> 
> > "I like you Kakashi"
> 
> Oh my..



kushina x minato = kakashi x obito = kakashi or minato TNJs obito.


----------



## maupp (May 15, 2013)

oh my


----------



## Rosi (May 15, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> > "What can fill a hole"
> 
> > "I like you Kakashi"
> 
> Oh my..





dat subtle Kishi


----------



## jgalt7 (May 15, 2013)

so that's why tobito took kakashi somewhere private.....


----------



## Impact (May 15, 2013)

Kakashi knows alot of ways to fill his  hole


----------



## Addy (May 15, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Kakashi knows alot of ways to fill his  hole



are you talking about obito's hole or kakashi's hole?


----------



## Black Mirror (May 15, 2013)

Well, Obito spent lots of time with old man madara... alone... you know, taking care of his lower parts...


----------



## Edo Madara (May 15, 2013)

LOL I just realized the title because I'm too focused to Minato's awesomeness


----------



## Arya Stark (May 15, 2013)

KakaObi is canon


----------



## Scizor (May 15, 2013)

This chapter was awesome 

I didn't expect I would like Kakashi's speech (this much) and Minato's entry


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 15, 2013)

Obito. 

Other than that I would giver this chapter a 3.5.
-Juubi reaching Final Transformation
-Madara reconfirmed that indeed the other Bijuu are in Naruto.
-Juubi slowly gain a consciousnesses
-Minato.


----------



## Animaeon (May 15, 2013)

I'm starting to fear for Killer B's life though... Last week, we saw that Hachibi's chakra was missing, which means that Naruto only needs his to complete something.

And this week, he's going to take charge to buy Naruto some time.

Giving Naruto his remaining chakra to save the world would be a touching scene... and a perfect goodbye gift


----------



## Shaz (May 15, 2013)

The wood **


----------



## Golden Circle (May 15, 2013)

o gee, I wonder what I have around here that can fill a hole. 
[sp]lel[/sp]


----------



## Synn (May 15, 2013)

I can think of a few things that can fill a hole just fine


----------



## Alex Payne (May 15, 2013)

Obito only wanted something to fill his hole. He was simply misunderstood


----------



## Thimbleberry (May 15, 2013)

"This hole will just get wider."

Just think, we'll be able to say we were there when it happened.


----------



## chauronity (May 15, 2013)

OH MYYYYYY .... 


But that indeed came into my mind straight away.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (May 15, 2013)

....ask Kushina and Kurenai.


----------



## oprisco (May 15, 2013)

this thread...


----------



## Otaku Shrink (May 15, 2013)

In my husband's words when he saw it...

"Errr...innuendo much?"


----------



## MangaR (May 15, 2013)

Obito: We can fill this hole *makes genjutsu with young little girl and a boy*
Kakashi:Bitch please ! You can't fill the hole with genjutsu...but you're here


----------



## Selva (May 15, 2013)

Can't Obito just shut up? -___- his whole conversation with Kakashi was a snoozefest. Please, someone fill his hole already so we can move on.


----------



## Edo Madara (May 15, 2013)

LOL Obito won't come out from his dimension, he knew his sensei is there


----------



## pimpnamedslipback (May 15, 2013)

freaking Obito man....he is begging to be tnj'd to death, doesn't look like the Rinne Tensei will be used on Mada 
dat rin genjutsu though
then i got to hear sakura rant about dying while healing in the back 
juubi bout to go ham, so i saw the kage arrival coming 
Minato being here is no surprise considering his speed, so the way I see it, there's no guarantee we'll even see the rest of them by next chapter, aside from maybe Tobirama.
Oh and looks like Bee is in danger of losing plot protection at this point  
overall boring ch. *cross fingers for hashi*


----------



## Bissen (May 15, 2013)

Was I the only one thinking: "What dafuq is Vileplume doing in Naruto?! " in this page?



- That being said, I went :amazed at the end!


----------



## silentstand (May 15, 2013)

lol i knew someone would make this thread dirty kishi


----------



## Bontakun (May 15, 2013)

Bissen said:


> Was I the only one thinking: "What dafuq is Vileplume doing in Naruto?! " in this page?
> 
> 
> 
> - That being said, I went :amazed at the end!



Juubi is taking form of the largest flower in the world, grows in the forests of Indonesia. Probably also what inspired vileplume but I find it amusing that you thought of the Pokemon before the plant .


----------



## ch1p (May 15, 2013)

Does that flower have any connections with buddhism? I couldn't find any with a quick search.


----------



## takL (May 15, 2013)

i read that Rafflesia stinks



ch1p said:


> Does that flower have any connections with buddhism? I couldn't find any with a quick search.



No.


----------



## RockSauron (May 15, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> Kankuro (where the hell has he been?).





He was with Deidara when Edo Tensei was released, which was a few short hours ago, and thus wasn't with the army when they made their way to the battlefield. So basically, he's just sitting around awkwardly ever since Deidara stopped yelling at him.

Ooh! Ooh! Maybe he'll make a surprise entrance and save the day! that is totally likely!

speaking of which, that would also mean Choza is probably not at the battlefield yet... poor huy probably doesn't know his drinking buddies are dead. D:


----------



## ch1p (May 15, 2013)

takL said:


> No.



I wonder what's up with the choice then.


----------



## takL (May 15, 2013)

ch1p said:


> I wonder what's up with the choice then.



because its a monster of a flower?
 i saw it in my picture book when i was little and had a nightmare.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (May 15, 2013)

when he dies

What did Ino mean when she said "I just will"?


----------



## RFujinami (May 15, 2013)

Best chapter title.


----------



## Mateush (May 15, 2013)

^
when he dies


----------



## ch1p (May 15, 2013)

takL said:


> because its a monster of a flower?
> i saw it in my picture book when i was little and had a nightmare.



Well, that's true.

But for example Gedo sat in a lotus. That has significance. This doesn't.


----------



## makeoutparadise (May 15, 2013)

Mandara's "lower parts"


----------



## Overhaul (May 15, 2013)

A tampon  .


----------



## takL (May 15, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Well, that's true.
> 
> But for example Gedo sat in a lotus. That has significance. This doesn't.



wasnt the lotus cultured hash cells with gedomazo as the catalyst? 
that giant onion seen in old madaras whiteroom.
hashirama=buddhist stuff


----------



## Bender (May 15, 2013)

Anyone has a hole they neeed something to cover just ask my penis.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (May 15, 2013)

What can fill the hole? Zetsu goo.


----------



## Rika24 (May 15, 2013)

Pams said:


> Awesome and interesting way to put it...
> Tin man and Scarecrow...
> Obito with no heart
> Kakashi whose name means scarecrow
> ...



 i never realized that! now all they need is the Lion XD



PopoTime said:


> Saw this on tumblr



lol, GO Hinata! :amazed



Jad said:


> If one of the Edo Kages reveals they can open 8 Gates I am going to flip out in anger!



why? it would mean that Gai won't die... unless you want him to? 



pimpnamedslipback said:


> freaking Obito man....he is begging to be tnj'd to death



yup, i think it's already happened... that or Kakashi just plans to kill him so that he can go back to remembering Obito as the sweet and kind kid he once was


----------



## Harbour (May 15, 2013)

Kishimoto's drawing is pretty strange:


----------



## Rika24 (May 15, 2013)

lol, it does kinda look like him, but that's still Sakura. and also, i'm glad that Kakashi threw Obito's saying back into his face. i've been waiting for it


----------



## The World (May 15, 2013)

The other translation is "What we bury"


----------



## pimpnamedslipback (May 15, 2013)

wait hold the hell up...i just noticed that kishi skipped something very important (and kakashi)
how tf are kakashi and obito holding a convo while there's a hole in Obito's heart...


----------



## The World (May 15, 2013)

Tobi's body is half Zetsu, he doesn't have a heart


----------



## pimpnamedslipback (May 15, 2013)

thought that was the non zetsu side...but oh well


----------



## takL (May 15, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Kishimoto's drawing is pretty strange:



sakura looks a bit like minato. i said this many moons ago and ofc got flamed by minato fans.


----------



## WT (May 15, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Kishimoto's drawing is pretty strange:



thought the same thing


----------



## Lovely (May 15, 2013)

Kishi's art has been sloppy recently. I hope he steps it up in time for Sasuke's arrival.


----------



## Mubo (May 15, 2013)

Kishimoto even forgot to draw the flames on Minato's coat.


----------



## ch1p (May 15, 2013)

takL said:


> wasnt the lotus cultured hash cells with gedomazo as the catalyst?
> that giant onion seen in old madaras whiteroom.
> hashirama=buddhist stuff



Good point! Hashirama is on the base of the stalk. It goes downards into the root system, which supposedly covers kilometers and explains Zetsu's information range, and it goes upwards into a long stalk that ends in a lotus flower (colour unknown). The significance is tied to Hashirama.

Gedo / ten tails itself though... Maybe connected with the tailed beasts? Or simply make the boss of them all a "beast" flower.


----------



## Fay (May 15, 2013)

takL said:


> sakura looks a bit like minato. i said this many moons ago and ofc got flamed by minato fans.



D'awww takL <3


----------



## Turrin (May 15, 2013)

My Review of the lastest Naruto chapter and the other 2 big 3 Shonen:
[YOUTUBE]M1okjkqhrh4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dusk Soldier (May 15, 2013)

I fanboyed when the 4th hokage showed up.


----------



## Hasan (May 16, 2013)

Is that you, Minato? 

EDIT: Already posted, heh.


----------



## Star★Platinum (May 16, 2013)

My take on this chapter:


----------



## Rai (May 16, 2013)

S/T ninjutsu>everything


----------



## Addy (May 17, 2013)

*[EDIT THREAD] HOW I READ THIS CHAPTER.*

THE PART ABOUT OBITO AND KAKASHI:


THE PART ABOUT SAKURA'S SPEECH:


THE PART ABOUT SHIKAMARU'S PLAN:


THE PART ABOUT MINATO'S ARRIVAL:


----------



## Bender (May 17, 2013)

@ the part with the blue pill and red pill


----------



## Prince Vegeta (May 17, 2013)

lol nice one I love how you made Minato go home.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 17, 2013)

So you did read the chapter in caps i see 
Good edits man , made me laugh


----------



## Xin (May 17, 2013)

Oh god I love you Addy. This is hilarous. 

Can't even say which one is best, because they are all awesome.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 17, 2013)

I can't decide which one is the best


----------



## Miyoshi (May 17, 2013)

Addy said:


> THE PART ABOUT OBITO AND KAKASHI:
> 
> 
> THE PART ABOUT SAKURA'S SPEECH:
> ...



LOL HAHAHAHA!!! That Sakura part literally made me Lol several times at 6am. Lol
Nice


----------



## Abz (May 17, 2013)

quite frankly ....i agree with all of this... especially Minato's part



I always love your 'how i read this chapter' posts


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 17, 2013)

The Minato one is the best.


----------



## ed17 (May 17, 2013)

All of them are gold


----------



## Hasan (May 17, 2013)

Addy bein' awesome as usual.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 17, 2013)

Holy crap, I fucking loved Shikamaru and Sakura bits. So fucking spot on. 
Repss


----------



## CA182 (May 17, 2013)

The sakura edit.

OMG that had me laughing irl.


----------



## CrazyAries (May 17, 2013)

These are all pretty good. 

I think that first scene may be my favorite.


----------



## Akahime (May 17, 2013)

This is awesome  And so recognizable


----------



## Moeka (May 17, 2013)

oh GOD...that last one...can't breathe....XD


----------



## ImSerious (May 17, 2013)

The shikamaru plan is brilliant


----------



## Danzio (May 17, 2013)

First part is genious


----------



## takL (May 17, 2013)

ill post more lines from the raw later 

madara to himself: it's odd for 10b to give no quarter.  seeing the bijus same as itself in naruto upset it  or something...
madara:  in the face of the feast....it sucks that we have to scatter(/that i gotta be asunder?) once(=first)...


----------



## pimpnamedslipback (May 17, 2013)

Addy said:


> THE PART ABOUT OBITO AND KAKASHI:
> 
> 
> THE PART ABOUT SAKURA'S SPEECH:
> ...


:rofl sakura part had me lmao, shikas plan was too true, and minato being pissed @ itachi fans was gold x) reps


----------



## DaSogeking (May 18, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> What happened to rock lee? is he dead?
> 
> last time we saw him, he was kicking madara in half.



It's disgusting what little screen time Kishi has given Rock Lee. He should have at least been given a one on one fight to try and seek vengence with Madara or Obito after Neji died. 

Lee had 2 of the best fights in part 1 of the series but hasn't done anything of significance since.


----------



## Bontakun (May 18, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Does that flower have any connections with buddhism? I couldn't find any with a quick search.



No it doesn't as TakL said. The plants with connections to Buddhism are the lotus and the sacred fig.



Addy said:


> THE PART ABOUT OBITO AND KAKASHI:
> 
> 
> THE PART ABOUT SAKURA'S SPEECH:
> ...



Saw and repped you on the other thread, but these are just as brilliant 

I AM IN!!!


----------



## Rai (May 18, 2013)

Addy said:


> THE PART ABOUT MINATO'S ARRIVAL:




As expected of Addy


----------

